# Change A Letter game



## Diztrbd1

I've decided to check out some interactive forum games as I thought it would be fun to have around.
That and I think the Ban The Person Above You game is getting burnt out. Next person to post on that one gets banned for real  lol j/k Anyway I came across this game and it seemed a bit interesting so lets see how it goes

The instructions are pretty simple:

make a completely new word by changing *ONE* letter in the previous word

example;
let's say the first word is Stars

STARS can become START by changing the S to a T 
Then the next person has to make a new word out of START and so on.....

example:
person 1: Stars

person 2: Start

person 3: Farts ( lol sorry couldn't resist that one)

and so on....

you can re-arrange up the letters as much as you wish provided you only change *ONE *letter. So the word will always be *5* letters long ( please also remember forum rules and keep it clean and friendly )

Lets have a go at it and see?

so.... change *ONE* letter in this word to make a new word
*apparently there is a 10 letter minimum, so just put 5 dots after the word as shown below

your starter word is:

*Water.....*


----------



## raeven

Well this is interesting. A ten character minimum is required for posts.

Let's go with Rates.


----------



## Danw

Paste should work


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol oops maybe put 5 dots after the word like 

Stale.....


----------



## dssv

how about Stake


----------



## TomC

Slake .....


----------



## Diztrbd1

Flake.....


----------



## roadrunner

would Bleak work?


----------



## Diztrbd1

sure does

Leaks.....


----------



## roadrunner

how about skate?


----------



## Sliver

kites........


----------



## Diztrbd1

stick.....


----------



## shelby67

Kites  ....


----------



## dinherz

bikes ...... !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

bites.....


----------



## Crazy_NDN

Tides.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

Dents

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## MananaP

Cents.....


----------



## roadrunner

tenis……...


----------



## Diztrbd1

Stain.....


----------



## roadrunner

train……...


----------



## Arcteryx

Lets go with rants!


----------



## shaobo

fish "TANKS" ~~~~


----------



## Diztrbd1

Spank.....


----------



## Arcteryx

Swank.....


----------



## TomC

roadrunner said:


> tenis&#8230;&#8230;...


 Is tenis a word?


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol Tom.... it must be slang or foreign

Snack.....


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

Packs......





-


----------



## Arcteryx

CARPS, for a fish-themed answer


----------



## TomC

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol Tom.... it must be slang or foreign


 I doubt it. I think we need to combine with the banning thread, and ban him for use of a non-word.

parks


----------



## roadrunner

if you want to ban me it's ok, but tenis IS a word in my native language (slovak) and I wasn't thinking that is spelled tennis in English - SORRY.

PARTS is that a word?


----------



## jlam86

Says my word is too short to submit

Tarts


----------



## TomC

roadrunner said:


> if you want to ban me it's ok, but tenis IS a word in my native language (slovak) and I wasn't thinking that is spelled tennis in English - SORRY.
> 
> PARTS is that a word?


 No offence. Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol RR, it's quite ok...I went with it. Justin thats why you see *.....* after the words

*Smart.....*


----------



## jkcichlid

a *storm* is the *worst*, that *works*


----------



## Shell Dweller

POrks.....!


----------



## Diztrbd1

*Rocks*.....as in BCA Rocks!!:bigsmile:


----------



## mikebike

Locks.....


----------



## TomC

shock.....


----------



## monkE

shack.....


----------



## jobber

Chalk....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## L!$A

Black  ........... lol


----------



## raeven

Lacks.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

Caulk.....


----------



## bigfry

Lucky.....


----------



## Captured Moments

cocky.....


----------



## roadrunner

Captured Moments said:


> Lucky..... to cocky.....


I thought we were allowed to change only one letter at the time....


----------



## raeven

pocky.....


----------



## jobber

Spock

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## donjuan_corn

Stock.....


----------



## adanac50

Stork.....


----------



## shaobo

Rocks ~~~~~


----------



## donjuan_corn

score......


----------



## bigfry

snore.....


----------



## Danw

Spore.....


----------



## Adz1

sport......


----------



## roadrunner

drops………...


----------



## shaobo

Dorks~~~~~~


----------



## donjuan_corn

roads------


----------



## roadrunner

doors………...


----------



## Diztrbd1

Sword.....


----------



## monkE

Doors......


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol Mike....your banned for making the same word I just changed ya dork  lol oops wrong thread

*stood.....*


----------



## monkE

hey nobody ever said anything about looking at the last page! lol


----------



## Diztrbd1

lmao ....had you looked at the post before my sword one you would have seen it lol just givin ya a hard time buddy. You arent the first to do it lol RR did it too, even more funny I did it on my last post before I realized it and had to edit it real quick lmao


----------



## Adz1

stool........


----------



## roadrunner

hey you *FOOLS*, I haven't repeated the word, I just wrote something that wasn't a word in English hehe
beep-beep


----------



## Flygirl

*Loops* around the tank...


----------



## Captured Moments

odors.....


----------



## roadrunner

*ROADS* were pretty bad this morning


----------



## donjuan_corn

coors....... What a crappy beer.


----------



## jobber

roost........


----------



## shaobo

fish "Store"


----------



## donjuan_corn

Whale "tours"


----------



## jobber

Eagle "scout"

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner

I have to go and *COUNT* my fish in the tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

roadrunner said:


> hey you *FOOLS*, I haven't repeated the word, I just wrote something that wasn't a word in English hehe
> beep-beep


my bad that was shelby67 who did it first lol however look at post # 70 & post # 59 

*court.....*


----------



## roadrunner

Diztrbd1 said:


> my bad that was shelby67 who did it first lol however look at post # 70 & post # 59


shoot, I missed that one 
i don't think we had "truck" yet


----------



## raeven

Don't listen to roadrunner. Always trying to "trick" you


----------



## roadrunner

hey raeven, I may toss a "brick" your way


----------



## Adz1

baby cribs.


----------



## Diztrbd1

*crabs.....*


----------



## jobber

Crabs eat "scrap"

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1

most of the time they do lol

*scalp.....*


----------



## shaobo

Aqua "Scape" ~~


----------



## jobber

Too bad equipment for aquascaping isn't "cheap".

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1

*shape.....*


----------



## target

*pears.....*


----------



## funkycat

Don't "stare"


----------



## raeven

People won't stare if you just learn to "share"


----------



## g_spyder91

harem.....


----------



## donjuan_corn

cream.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

*trace.....*


----------



## target

truce.....


----------



## jobber

Crust.....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## shaobo

Strut~~~~~


----------



## target

*Rusts.....*


----------



## donjuan_corn

Suits..........


----------



## shaobo

Units ~~~~


----------



## jobber

Tunic....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Tunis (capital city of Tunisia, Africa):bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

stunt.....


----------



## IceBlue

stint.....


----------



## donjuan_corn

stain........


----------



## Diztrbd1

latin.....


----------



## jobber

trial.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

later.....


----------



## jobber

Some of the prices for tanks in the equipment classified section are a "steal"


----------



## Diztrbd1

awww ....perfect opportunity for Mike to say leafs here and he missed it lol 

Let go with *Leaps.....*


----------



## Danw

Seals.....


----------



## jobber

Salts.....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1

glass.....


----------



## bigfry

slags.....


----------



## jobber

slugs.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

glues.....


----------



## jobber

guest......


----------



## Diztrbd1

stage.....


----------



## jobber

great.......


----------



## target

*Treat.....*


----------



## jobber

crate.......


----------



## Diztrbd1

trade.....


----------



## jobber

Dread.....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## bigfry

Added.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

dated.....


----------



## roadrunner

taped.......


----------



## jobber

pedal.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

plaid.....


----------



## roadrunner

you should say hi to your fish *daily*


----------



## bigfry

Dally.....


----------



## mcrocker

Loyal.....


----------



## donjuan_corn

alley .........


----------



## Diztrbd1

*Yells.*...."Go Sharks!!"  Sorry couldn't resist! lol


----------



## jobber

shell.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

helps.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

Spelt.....


----------



## jobber

Smelt.....is a type of fish.

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner

belts.....


----------



## Claudia

melts.....


----------



## Slopster

felts.....


----------



## jobber

Shelf....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

lefts.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

*stale.....*


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

table.....


----------



## mcrocker

metal.....


----------



## roadrunner

camel……...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

males.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

small.....


----------



## jobber

Smell....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## bigfry

bells.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

label.....


----------



## donjuan_corn

Canucks are down 3 games *balls.....*


----------



## roadrunner

because the players made some bad *calls*&#8230;..


----------



## jobber

And they'll be swept in "socal"....

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## donjuan_corn

If they win the next game will be "LOCAL"


----------



## Sweetpea

Hoping they can get some diamonds from the COALS; in other words, lots of GOALS!


----------



## roadrunner

but I'm not sure about those hockey FOALS…...


----------



## Diztrbd1

what the heck is hockey foals lol *shoal......*


----------



## roadrunner

sorry diztrbd1, I could change only one letter (rest is left to your imagination hihi) *LOANS&#8230;..*


----------



## jobber

I just read that someone bought pea puffers to deal with pesky *SNAIL*


----------



## roadrunner

how about RAILS…...


----------



## jobber

Toyota makes a fuel efficient car named "yaris".

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner

poor Canucks, they have been trying to win the cup for YEARS!


----------



## Diztrbd1

hopefully the next game doesn't send them home in *tears* lol


----------



## Sweetpea

On the whole, I don't find my nerite snails at all pesky, but any attempt at keeping a nice, neat aquarium has gone off the rails, what with that TRAIL of eggs that they leave everywhere!

Edit: Oops! I was a whole page behind, thinking we were still on RAILS. Ok, someone needs to TREAT me to a pair of glasses so that I can see what I'm doing!!


----------



## roadrunner

I think we should take really good care of EARTH as it is the only planet we have


----------



## Diztrbd1

*heard....*.


----------



## roadrunner

oh good, we're still playing.

I guess canucks fans can shave their *BEARD* now!  (sorry I couldn't help myself)


----------



## jobber

Bears.....aka Bruins 

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1

*Scare.....*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As if anybody CARED.


----------



## target

*Craze.....*


----------



## roadrunner

I love my *ZEBRA* danios


----------



## Diztrbd1

graze.....


----------



## bigfry

Great.....


----------



## roadrunner

and they lived happily ever AFTER…..


----------



## jobber

...after they ate some WAFER.


----------



## Diztrbd1

who ate the wafer and lived happily ever after?
*
fewer.....*


----------



## roadrunner

*WHERE* is everybody? This game is slowing down!


----------



## donjuan_corn

*Whore* is a bad word.


----------



## jobber

Water changes, feeding fish, and checking water parameters in your tank should not be a *CHORE*


----------



## donjuan_corn

Make sure the pellets are small enough so the fish don't *CHOKE*


----------



## roadrunner

donjuan_corn said:


> Make sure the pellets are small enough so the fish don't *CHOKE*


so always CHECK your fish after feeding&#8230;..


----------



## shelby67

The CHICK will alway make sure to check that the fish don't choke... 
Lol..


----------



## roadrunner

hm, let me see, what if chick is changed to CLICK, what are you going to do with it?


----------



## Diztrbd1

*slick.....*.


----------



## jobber

Don't SLACK on water changes....

Sent from my Samsung mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol that reminds me time for some w/c's.........*scale*


----------



## jobber

Some good fish *SALES* going around


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Now you're telling tall TALES.


----------



## jobber

Haha. You're telling me there's no STEAL of a deal to be found?!?

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner

I guess I have to check these sales LATER this week …..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well that TEARS a hole in my bank account.


----------



## jobber

If that's the case, you should *STEER* clear of visiting any LFS when new stock comes in


----------



## shelby67

When ur broke, u can *stare* and dream of all the fishys you could have...


----------



## roadrunner

shelby67 said:


> When ur broke, u can *stare* and dream of all the fishys you could have...


&#8230;or wait for a GREAT deal here on BCA


----------



## Tiwaz

finding a deal is such a TREAT.


----------



## Diztrbd1

<insert fancy statement> *.....react* lol


----------



## jobber

You're a great ACTOR....

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner

Diztrbd1 said:


> <insert fancy statement> *.....react* lol


hey Diztrbd1, you can come up with fancy statement! It's as easy as dosing MACRO nutrients&#8230;.


----------



## jobber

You don't want to dose too much macro nutrients....otherwise the fish in the tank may CROAK.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner

one day I will have nice saltwater aquarium and some CORAL in it


----------



## jobber

Will you also house a ROYAL blue tang?

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner

jobber604 said:


> Will you also house a ROYAL blue tang?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


Is keeping a royal blue tang very LABOR intensive?


----------



## kid4life

this thread is out of control, ABORT!


----------



## macframalama

if your gonna do a sw set up some TURBO snails may come in handy


----------



## roadrunner

and how ABOUT the clownfish? Are they easy to take care of?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

And is it TABOO to keep a shark in a 33g reef tank?


----------



## roadrunner

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> And is it TABOO to keep a shark in a 33g reef tank?


you could try that, but you may have to get your BOOTY out of there if the shark escapes!


----------



## jobber

Why try....Let's put our *BOOTS* on and get to work


----------



## roadrunner

where is everybody? Did you all go fishing on your BOATS?


----------



## Tiwaz

No they're out with the GOATS


----------



## J'sRacing

Lets try GOUTS


----------



## DeeB

Nah, I think we're too STOUT.


----------



## roadrunner

or maybe they are out with a SCOUT?


----------



## Tiwaz

SHOUT it out


----------



## J'sRacing

Or lets SHOOT it out!


----------



## Tiwaz

When you go fishing don't forget your HOOKS


----------



## roadrunner

it's a nice day, so go outside to shoot some HOOPS


----------



## Tiwaz

As long as you don't SNOOP on your neighbor.


----------



## Danw

> As long as you don't SNOOP on your neighbor.


Because you might SPOOK them


----------



## Pleco126

As he POKES his head out the window.


----------



## macframalama

Pleco126 said:


> As he POKES his head out the window.


and see's telephone POLES


----------



## shelby67

He LEAPS so high


----------



## Pleco126

But his cat still wants to SLEEP.


----------



## shelby67

the SHEEP went over the moon


----------



## Pleco126

And the shepherd weeps.


----------



## macframalama

need one of those dumbo eared bettas , ehiem makes a cool tank price isnt to STEEP.


----------



## Tiwaz

Its fun to watch a child take their first STEPS


----------



## jobber

Good morning, time to PRESS the snooze button.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## neoh

I got up, went to work and forgot to DRESS myself. That was awkward.


----------



## Elle

Don't forget to SHRED any incriminating photos before you go home to get your clothes...


----------



## Tiwaz

Or SHARE them ....if that's your thing


----------



## macframalama

found some cool driftwood on the SHORE this afternoon.


----------



## VinnyD

When fish sleep, do they SNORE?


----------



## macframalama

guys i'll be right back im just going to the fish STORE


----------



## Tiwaz

Drive it like you STOLE it


----------



## Aquaman

STONE.......HEY I got an idea :lol:


----------



## macframalama

Last april 20th I had a date ... girl was TONED


----------



## Tiwaz

DRONE, I can't think of anything witty to go with it.


----------



## roadrunner

are you an OWNER of a drone?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

WOMEN are slowly taking over the world (or at least that's what we men let them think)  Let the mudslinging begin. Muahahahahaha.


----------



## Tiwaz

I did just get a new lawn MOWER


----------



## Aquaman

I need a bigger one myself mine has so little POWER for such a big lawn.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

May I suggest it is the OWNER not the mower?


----------



## Aquaman

Yes you could if i had a push mower :bigsmile: but its a tractor and the motor is small ..if ya had paid attention..:bigsmile: ......you wouldn't be getting OWNED ...






lol.....thumbs up to the OP of this thread


----------



## roadrunner

hey, lets be more creative and try not to use the word owner a DOZEN times…….


----------



## Aquaman

When the coyote gets that road runner will he have it de-BONED ....:bigsmile:


----------



## Aquaman

Sorry....didn't mean for that to come out aggressively *TONED *......this is change a letter not add a letter right ...can I buy an S .:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Bill, you better go check you NOTES if you want to play.


----------



## macframalama

anyone else use rubbermaid TOTES to haul fish and does anyone know why when you have fish on board you get cut off like 16 times as much as normal, 

*sidenote* got some sweet albino oscars today from local lfs, and i swear to god like 15 near misses, poor oscars


----------



## roadrunner

Aquaman said:


> When the coyote gets that road runner will he have it de-BONED ....:bigsmile:


coyote only wishes he could use a STONE to kill rr and then cook him on the STOVE! 
(sorry to break this to you, but it ain't gonna happen..) beep-beep 

He better go to the STORE to buy some food instead.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Or he can try fishing on the sea SHORE for his dinner instead.


----------



## monkE

just came back to the forum to find all my HOPES of no longer seeing this thread shattered!


----------



## Aquaman

LOL .... 253 comments *CHOPS * those hopes down :bigsmile:


----------



## macframalama

<<<<just been eating *CHIPS* waiting for ufc tonight


----------



## roadrunner

so lets SPICE this thread up and add some more posts!!!!


----------



## Tiwaz

One by one we can PIECE it together


----------



## roadrunner

and try to keep the PEACE when piecing it together


----------



## Tiwaz

and wonder when this silliness will CEASE.


----------



## monkE

not until someone presses the ERASE button


----------



## donjuan_corn

Lions and tigers and *bears* oh my.


----------



## shelby67

TEARS of joy run down my face


----------



## macframalama

all these water changes are making me *sweat*


----------



## roadrunner

that's so SWEET we're still playing nice together


----------



## donjuan_corn

Oh my god, why doesn't a road runner go *tweet*?


----------



## Aquaman

donjuan_corn said:


> Oh my god, why doesn't a road runner go *tweet*?


MMMM ....corn and *SWEET *and sour roadrunner ....yummy


----------



## Aquaman

Aquaman said:


> MMMM ....corn and *SWEET *and sour roadrunner ....yummy


OKAY ...so I missed post264......gotta Take my* TWEED *suit out of storage in case im sued


----------



## Tiwaz

I am getting tired of all of the WEEDS in the garden


----------



## roadrunner

donjuan_corn said:


> Oh my god, why doesn't a road runner go *tweet*?


'cause roadrunner doesn't tweet he only beep-beeps!  but if you give him some SEEDS he may forgive everybody who tried to cook poor rr or boss him around


----------



## Aquaman

HA ! ...youll have to get and sow your owns seeds ...start by doing some good* DEEDS*....:lol:


----------



## Pleco126

The seeds you sow will have NEEDS such as water and sun.


----------



## roadrunner

RR is leaving this post because he doesn't want to SPEND any more time here with these mean people! Beep-beep


----------



## Tiwaz

I hate the DENTS in my truck


----------



## Diztrbd1

*stone*.....


----------



## macframalama

was gonna print some pics but i was out of TONER


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Don't do anything to get you banned or you'll end up a LONER.


----------



## AcidFear

tried to join in but am tired and didnt notice i was on the wrong page so my word didnt work...


----------



## jobber

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Don't do anything to get you banned or you'll end up a LONER.


Seems awhile...i'll use a defibrillator to jump start this thread again  
You can set the temperature on the heater higher or LOWER.


----------



## Diztrbd1

below.......


----------



## Elle

> below


...large trees is where you don't want to stand when the wind BLOWS


----------



## jkhcjris

My ear LOBES are huge


----------



## macframalama

when you go skiing down the SLOPE watch out for trees... ya dig


----------



## onefishtwofish

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Don't do anything to get you banned or you'll end up a LONER.


im late on this cause im a stoner? is that how it works man?


----------



## jobber

The above is out of sequence, so I'll backtrack to Macframalama's response:


macframalama said:


> when you go skiing down the SLOPE watch out for trees... ya dig


This weather makes me just want to SLEEP


----------



## DeeB

At least it's only rain and not SLEET.


----------



## Jasonator

To take something without permission is to STEAL


----------



## jobber

Boxing day is around the corner....look forward to seeing lots of SALES.


----------



## jkcichlid

At the VAHS monster auction coming up should be some good DEALS


----------



## Tiwaz

Anybody getting their SLEDS ready for winter/


----------



## Diztrbd1

See if we can get some new life into this.....Guess I will be the one who* leads *this thread into the summer of 2013


----------



## jkcichlid

SADLY this thread was neglected so I will double up my response without DELAY


----------



## Steve

I guess I will RELAY the previous two posts by saying bump it up!


----------



## cadillac_jack

Drug this old game out of dormancy so everybody RELAX


----------



## donjuan_corn

"drug" lol. Makes me want to take some EXLAX


----------



## Diztrbd1

eww tmi! *LATEX* gloves come to mind after that


----------



## jobber

Thought having two x in a word would end this game. I heard SLATE can be used in providing good hiding spots for plecos.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfry

I will think of a better word LATER.


----------



## badrad

Had to follow the TRAIL of this game to get here.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I was worried about the double XX post too, but now I have to check out my fishes' TAILS for signs of damage.


----------



## bigfry

Would you agree that more people use 'gps' than ATLAS nowadays?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Hmmm, only have ketchup at home, wish I had some SALSA.


----------



## randylahey

I would like to have a boat with SAILS

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigfry

bca is a CLASS of fishy people.


----------



## Diztrbd1

in most *CASES*, I would have thought it was over after double x's as well lol


----------



## donjuan_corn

Doubled up an entry so I'm just going to say Plecos go in *CAVES*


----------



## bigfry

Once your fish have fry, fry come in WAVES.


----------



## Elle

But if you don't remove your fry before the parents turn cannibal, you'll need to make some quick SAVES.


----------



## Clownloachlover

and when you have the need to go to a local aquarium store you need to ride your VESPA


----------



## donjuan_corn

You should go in a beamer and you would get there with some time to *SPARE*


----------



## Clownloachlover

depending on the Beamer, you might be able to attract the opposite sex and acquire some added PERKS


----------



## donjuan_corn

Hopefully the opposite sex doesn't work on hastings with those fake *PERMS*


----------



## Korya

If they do the police will arrest those PERPS

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randylahey

Don't kiss them, you might get STREP throat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clownloachlover

and news like that will make the local PRESS


----------



## kacairns

If you kiss the opposite sex that works on Hastings and it makes the press it might be due to you getting some SPERM from the fake ladies with perms.... . . . wow


----------



## JayKwan

spore.........


----------



## jhj0112

I love the fish STORE that has apistogrammas in stock all the time


----------



## kacairns

and picking drift wood on the SHORE


----------



## jhj0112

As much as women are into SHOES, we(BCAers) are into fish keeping


----------



## bigfry

Any black friday deals in our local fish SHOPS ?


----------



## JayKwan

What HOOPS do I have to jump through to get some free cichlids?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Please don't SHOOT the messenger but I think we all have MTS & OCD.:bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

Never to many ROOTS in a planted tank.


----------



## greenfin

To trim those plants in your tank, use a step-STOOL

ha-ha this game looks fun! Umm, that was not a double-word post, was it?


----------



## shrimpman2

I need a good tube to suck out the fish poops in the substrate.


----------



## donjuan_corn

shrimpman2 said:


> I need a good tube to suck out the fish poops in the substrate.


Stool to poops? The idea is to change one letter.

So I'll go and Go from Stool to *STOOP*


----------



## shrimpman2

My apologies. After I reviewed the whole threat, I realized that I missed a few SPOTS of the important rules of the game.


----------



## bigfry

328 POSTS so far.


----------



## randylahey

I'm sure all our fishy goodies come through our PORTS.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korya

I wonder if TORTS is a fish lover?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diztrbd1

Who cares lol not that torts is a word but I'll play along ....he better START getting some wins otherwise he's no better than the one he replaced lol


----------



## Korya

Torts = a wrongful act or an infringement of a right leading to legal liability... . . . It's a word&#128513; Just not the one I meant (shrug)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just don't SNORT your kalkwasser or it'll burn your nostrils.


----------



## kacairns

If you burn your nostril you might SNORE


----------



## Diztrbd1

plus you wont be able to smell the *ROSES*



Korya said:


> Torts = a wrongful act or an infringement of a right leading to legal liability... . . . It's a word Just not the one I meant (shrug)


lol just giving you a hard time :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

or the mould SPORE at the motel when.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

try again.. spore was used like 15 words ago........*GROPE*


----------



## kacairns

don't make me use the other one again =)


----------



## bigfry

I wil steer this GROUP to a different direction.


----------



## Korya

Kacairns, I laughed, googled it and came up lucky that it's actually a word. Wait on second thought I shouldn't be admitting that..... I totally knew what I was typing and am some sort of law genius...yup, that's what I am going with&#128522;
I believe the current word is GROUP according to bigfry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kacairns

We should all be PROUD when diztrbd1 posts the word list especially with some of the more recent words!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Why don't you come ROUND here no more?


----------



## donjuan_corn

I guess a fish might have a *CORNU*, oh snap that hasn't been used!!


----------



## kacairns

doh.... sucks when you get beat on the COUNT and have to change your word!


----------



## randylahey

I just ate a DONUT

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Your objections have been NOTED.


----------



## illogic

i think i need a DETOX


----------



## kacairns

I just finished reading up on REDOX


----------



## bigfry

Talking to my new blue rams: I would like an ORDER of frys please.


----------



## Steve

This thread makes me BORED


----------



## greenfin

Feeding time can be a bit of a RODEO


----------



## donjuan_corn

I love to dip my *OREOS* in milk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well, I've always love the sea-HORSE.


----------



## bigfry

Everyone has good SCORE on the black friday shopping.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Crest........


----------



## kacairns

CRIES.... as the lack of black Friday deals in Canada is realized


----------



## greenfin

A real CRIME for the bargain-hunter


----------



## Diztrbd1

micro.........


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Its a CRIME the way stores start Hallowe'en in Sept. and Christmas Nov.1st.


----------



## Clownloachlover

although it is a crime what some stores charge for aquarium stands, when you look at their quality you ask yourself why did the stand builder not MITRE the corners!


----------



## greenfin

does anyone actually eat TRIPE?


----------



## kacairns

people who build stands with 2x4s eat tripe and that is why they don't mitre the corners and when I make comments about 2x4 stands people ERUPT in anger =)


----------



## greenfin

a TRUER thread was never written! 
Maybe they mitre the tripe they're eating before they erupt?


----------



## Diztrbd1

I think a *TRUCE* in order



kacairns said:


> We should all be PROUD when diztrbd1 posts the word list especially with some of the more recent words!


I wouldn't hold my breathe waiting for that to happen lol well YOU can  I will say this though....out of 364 post there is approx. 358 words which only about 6-7 are repeated words, Kevin & Anthony lol I'm surprised there haven't been more though ....considering it's only 5 letters


----------



## donjuan_corn

TRICE didn't get corrected so I'm guessing it's a word.


----------



## Diztrbd1

donjuan_corn said:


> TRICE didn't get corrected so I'm guessing it's a word.


cheater lol here's the definition in case you ever want to use it lol:
*trice*
_trʌɪs_/
noun
noun: trice
1. in a moment; very quickly.
"in a trice, she had flown up the stairs"


----------



## Clownloachlover

well if she had flown up the stairs that would have truly been a TRICK, I did not realize humans could fly!

PS, there is nothing wrong with stands built from 2X4's the TRICK is how they are engineered and assembled!


----------



## greenfin

Build a big enough one out of 4x4 posts and you'll need your TRUCK to move it


----------



## Clownloachlover

but before you move anything you need to eat some toast and remove the CRUST


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Oh me, oh my, I'm getting RUSTY.


----------



## kacairns

I'll be TRULY amazed when diztrbd1 breaks down and posts that list... otherwise I will for him =)


----------



## donjuan_corn

Curly.....


----------



## Diztrbd1

*CURRY *sounds like a good idea for lunch


----------



## kacairns

You'll be in a HURRY after eating curry =)


----------



## illogic

that food was expired, its started to get furry


----------



## bigfry

BC fast FERRY!


----------



## kacairns

maybe they should RETRY the thought process on that one =)


----------



## donjuan_corn

Taking the ferry is so *RETRO*compared to going in a helicopter


----------



## ddcool

I'm afraid of water so I'll take the METRO !


----------



## Clownloachlover

I hate buses or the sky train so I will take OTHER forms of transportation


----------



## ddcool

did anyone else see that OTTER at Stanley park this summer?


----------



## randylahey

TAROT cards and psychics are a load of garbage.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigfry

jbyoung00008 caught a 4.5lbs Rainbow TROUT a few weeks ago.


----------



## Clownloachlover

well given what I hear of fishing stories I would have to TRUST what you say!


----------



## kacairns

He must of enjoyed a nice STOUT of Guinness after that =)

I suck...


----------



## adanac50

Guinness also sounds great when TORTS leads us to a Stanley Cup!


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol SORTA sounds like you've already had too much Guinness with crazy talk like that!


----------



## donjuan_corn

I like all SORTS of different beers.


----------



## cgjedi

That sounds like the STORY of my life.


----------



## randylahey

Be careful driving tonight, they say we'll get some snow flurries. More likely it will just be FROST.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donjuan_corn

It's a good night to "Roast" next to a fire ;0)


----------



## adanac50

and then who knows what's in STORE?


----------



## Clownloachlover

well in front of the fireplace you may find some STONE!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I need to butter my SCONE.


----------



## Clownloachlover

of course this time of year everyone is thinking about Candy CANES!


----------



## cgjedi

and kids are trying to SNEAK a look at their gifts


----------



## kacairns

To their surprise it is a SNAKE


----------



## cgjedi

they are on their KNEES under the Christmas tree


----------



## Clownloachlover

Come on Santa papa NEEDS a new BB gun!


----------



## donjuan_corn

Well at least a bb gun won't be an *ENDER* of my life


----------



## greenfin

I sense a TREND emerging


----------



## greenfin

Is it being NERDY to wonder if my previous word stalled the game?


----------



## kacairns

it didn't stall the game, just no one was READY...


----------



## Clownloachlover

I think water changes should be limited to once every two YEARS to conserve water...just add huge filtration systems!


----------



## kacairns

Don't we all YEARN for that!


----------



## Clownloachlover

As Christmas NEARS, we all scramble to buy our fishy friends the right gifts! Brine Shrimp for all!


----------



## nigerian prince

Erase .....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I wonder if there are any SEERS or soothsayers or warlocks on this site?


----------



## Diztrbd1

Be careful driving tonite.... some roads are still crappy and you may find it hard to *STEER*


----------



## kacairns

Do we REUSE lots of words?


----------



## Diztrbd1

seems it's inevitable.... but I don't think we've used *SEWER* yet


----------



## kacairns

John always has to SCREW with my attempts to get new words into the game as his mind is in the sewer or is that mine.....=)


----------



## Diztrbd1

pfft....it's not my mind thats in the sewer, however I'm glad to be able to *WRECK *any attempt you make


----------



## bigfry

We do reuse lots of words; we also have the small group of members playing this word game.
If we RESET the rules to include "must wait 15 words before a member gets a turn to play again", this game will end or stall a lot.

Oops, posting at the same time, WREAK havoc!


----------



## greenfin

I stay AWAKE at night thinking up words


----------



## kacairns

Its past midnight and something seems ASKEW


----------



## Clownloachlover

when you buy a bottle of Ketchup, that you use when you eat your fish and chips be sure to SHAKE the bottle first!


----------



## bigfry

Who eats a T-bone STEAK for breakfast?


----------



## adanac50

Not just T-bone but many different types of MEATS...


----------



## Diztrbd1

have you ever had *SMELT*?


----------



## adanac50

as a matter of fact I have, it TEAMS up very well with some rice & a bottle of wine


----------



## greenfin

A bottle of wine RATES highly if it's not plonk.


----------



## xxKeatoxx

Sears.....


----------



## greenfin

Wouldn't it be neat if SEALS were small enough to keep in a reef tank?


----------



## greenfin

Mind you, they'd eat all your fish and be bursting at the SEAMS


----------



## greenfin

This game does not seem to AMUSE folks as it did a week ago.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well I like SHAMU even if its a name rather than a word.


----------



## greenfin

Nothing for which you should feel SHAME


----------



## kacairns

I gave my head a SHAKE after I seen Anthony enjoying a nice cup of ice coffee =)


----------



## greenfin

Did that SLAKE his thirst? Brrr.


----------



## Clownloachlover

maybe after some coffee his KEELS will be a little more even!


----------



## cadillac_jack

HEELS boys , for xmas buy your lady something with heels.


----------



## greenfin

My dog likes off-LEASH beaches and parks.


----------



## Diztrbd1

*Slash.............*


----------



## greenfin

Time to clean the algae off the GLASS

(I still enjoy this game, thanks Dizturbd1 for rebooting.)


----------



## Clownloachlover

Once the algae is gone we can go rope some cattle with our LASSO


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Make sure your not stealing someone elses cattle else you end up in the GAOLS. Thats the proper canadian spelling of 'jails' for those out there that don't recognize it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

While you're safe and sound in your gaols, there are others who must survive the hurricane GALES.


----------



## Diztrbd1

greenfin said:


> Time to clean the algae off the GLASS
> 
> (I still enjoy this game, thanks Dizturbd1 for rebooting.)


my pleasure  i like it as well....don't have to worry about any drama lol can just sit back...relax and enjoy a good pale *Lager* :bigsmile:


----------



## greenfin

Coincidence? My last post was about cleaning ALGAE off the glass!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

ask AKELA to get the cub scouts to clean your glass


----------



## Pamela

something no fish-keeper ever wants to see ...LEAKS


----------



## Clownloachlover

like every inventors nightmare when someone proceeds to STEAL your idea


----------



## jhj0112

I love my Apsitogramma sp STEEL blue!! awesome fish!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

And when it's your time to go, go out in STYLE!


----------



## adanac50

If not, it will look pretty STALE.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

How about using TALCS to keep things fresh


----------



## datfish

Man, I didn't realize the SCALE of this thread.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It's CLEAR that there are a lot of BCA members who are avoiding work to play this game (including moi)


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

That must really LEACH away the employers bottom line
dang I love word games


----------



## jobber

LEASH. Some are short, some are long.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Have to be a really big leash to fit on a WHALE


----------



## Clownloachlover

Well if you have a WHALE on a LEASH then you really might need a Big WHEEL to keep up with the running WHALE (oh man that was lame!)


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Not if it's only a WHELP


----------



## Clownloachlover

well anything HELPS


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Am I the only one that can hear the PLEAS for help as the puns get worse

Edit: okay maybe I'm the only one with bad puns


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Do you love apples or PEARS?


----------



## jhj0112

My NFL team is Eagles not Chicago BEARS!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Being a canuck the cfl GRABS me more than the nfl


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Probably end up in the BRIGS for this, but I'll submit back to back words...


Hmm. Thats the second jail related word I've played...bad trend


----------



## Pamela

My cat likes to hunt BIRDS.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Hopefully your cat doesn't leave the remains as a wedding present for a BRIDE


----------



## randylahey

I have 3 cats at home. When they go outside, they hunt as a PRIDE.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

make sure to wipe their mouths when they come in so there's no DRIPS


----------



## greenfin

You can see a rainbow through a PRISM.

Ha! That one was tough!


----------



## Pamela

When you bake a pie you CRIMP the crust.


----------



## Diztrbd1

the number 5 is a *PRIME* number and the number of letters used in the word for this game


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

CRIPE this is getting hard


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well if you have a GRIPE, contact John, NOT me :bigsmile:


----------



## datfish

As long as you don't GROPE him.


----------



## kacairns

Aliens I swear now you know why he is Diztrbd!!! PROBE


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Apparently, he likes to walk around his apartment in his girlfriend's ROBES


----------



## Diztrbd1

Love when my buddies pick on me....can't wait to even the* SCORE*


----------



## kacairns

If the ROLES were switched you'd do the same!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well if you have buddies, that means you're not a LONER.


----------



## greenfin

Nor would you be if you had a CLONE


----------



## kacairns

If you had a clone you'd never be ALONE


----------



## greenfin

It could help you keep the house CLEAN and tidy


----------



## bigfry

So it no longer is LADEN with bacteria.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

The its time to DANCE


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

On Hallowe'en, John likes to take out his LANCE and pretend he's a knight in shining armour.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Like to see you try and get that lance on a PLANE


----------



## greenfin

Because it might poke a hole in one of the window PANES, they'd never allow it as carry-on.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

You could always fly to SPAIN.


----------



## Steve

Just make sure you don't have a STAIN on your pants


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

If its only PAINT then you shouldn't be concerned


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

For being so self-sacrificing, we should call him SAINT Diztrbd.


----------



## kacairns

NASTY is all I can say.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Someone has to be the PATSY, may was well be him


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I thought it was Kevin who was all PASTY?


----------



## jobber

There are a lot of HASTY drivers out there. Drive safe.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## greenfin

Keep a STASH of aspirin handy for all the crazy lower mainland traffic.

(don't miss that at all!)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

After a case of road rage, they may want to SLASH your tires.


----------



## TigerOscar

road rage CLASH
Road Rage Karma - YouTube


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Hopefully everyone here will continue to show a lot of CLASS.


----------



## greenfin

We don't want anyone being CRASS


----------



## bigfry

Have a dice game of CRAPS.


----------



## target

Then have a dinner of steamed CRABS.


----------



## jobber

Boy, some kids out there are BRATS.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfry

Some of them fall into the big spender TRAPS.


----------



## Clownloachlover

and some of them spend their money on TRIPS!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I should go to T&T and buy John some TRIPE for supper.


----------



## kacairns

hows the PRICE on that tripe? =)


----------



## jobber

Is it worth the price to eat a lot of SPICE

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Not too PRICY (alternative spelling to Pricey) cause not too many non-Asian Canadians like to chew on omasum, abomasum, reticulum and rumen. :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

PRICK .... not the meaning that Anthony is thinking nor is it directed at John!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well as long as you don't throw a BRICK through my window Kevin.


----------



## kacairns

That wouldn't be a fun TRICK


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

A fun trick would be to see John juggle bricks while riding my daughter's TRIKE


----------



## kacairns

Especially if he did it while wearing a SKIRT =)


----------



## Diztrbd1

Hey this looks like a fun thread to join .... Your taking big *RISKS*.....I know where you live


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Feel free to pop by. From your place to mine should be a BRISK walk......just don't tell me your gonna walk on the water


----------



## kacairns

It would be RISKY to try and walk on water


----------



## greenfin

Unless it was frozen, then you'd have RINKS


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Trip would be easier if bcferries had some better LINKS to the island......


And yes I should be ashamed for setting up what I think will be next but I'm not :bigsmile:


----------



## greenfin

You mean...you may see Coho, Sockeye or PINKS from the ferry deck? 
No?
Okay.


----------



## kacairns

doh got beat.... oh well there are a few of us that did this and we all look like PUNKS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

And you, sir, need a shower cause you smell like a SKUNK :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

I swear that is not my junk that STUNK


----------



## kacairns

Maybe you need to stop drinking the salt water from your TANKS =)


----------



## greenfin

It's okay as long as the TANGS don't mind, afterall they don't like to eat GNATS.

(Couldn't decide which way to arrange the letters)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Is that SLANG for something else?


----------



## greenfin

It GALLS that I cannot think of a witty comeback


----------



## shift

You just have to grow some [moss] BALLS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well try not to make John feel too SMALL


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

In this thread a few people have been picked on, it's not really fair, kinda like LAMBS to the slaughter.


----------



## greenfin

They could get liquid courage with some fine single MALTS


----------



## jobber

Remember to dose your tanks with SALTS.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well if you mix John's Malts with salts, you'll see what that lambs looks like when he is all GLASSY eyed.


----------



## jobber

There are some CLASSY members on this forum.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

My bad. Switched to 6 letters by accident. Forgot which game I was playing. 

In our rodeo CLASS, we practised how to LASSO, hog-tie, and brand John.


----------



## greenfin

I wish I could illuminate my tank with SOLAR light. Think how happy the plants would be!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I plan to add a full solar power unit to my roof to take my reef lights off grid and I will be sure to buy enough ROLOS to feed my buddy whose doing the install.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

feed him whatever you want, just make sure you have all the TOOLS to do the job


----------



## jobber

Make sure to put into the right SLOTS with your tool.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I heard someone STOLE your tools.


----------



## jobber

Don't STOKE them trolls.


Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## target

STAKE them instead.


----------



## kacairns

What out them trolls might STALK you


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Imagine if you can, those trolls stalking you are wearing KILTS....Don't ask if there's a king or queen on the troll throne..I don't want to know


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It KILLS me that trolls like to use BCA as their online outhouse.


----------



## kacairns

Wish there was some PILLS that could be given to these trolls to rid them of their ego and make them magically grown in certain ways so they wouldn't have to over compensate in others to make up for their short comings =)


----------



## target

Ah well, no sense crying over SPILT milk.


----------



## bigfry

Mods now have fewer SPLIT hairs.


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol you re-arranged letters and forgot to change one  but I can work with it. I cant wait to see the *TULIP *under my balcony sprout, will be a good sign that spring is near.


----------



## shift

The tulip will come. mother nature just needs to INPUT more sunshine.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Might be quicker to just PAINT flowers along your balcony


----------



## target

Or you could PRINT off some and hang them up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What if he TRIPS and falls?


----------



## greenfin

He should be wearing shoes with good GRIPS


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Do you think he would GRIPE if the fake flowers didn't get put because he fell?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Not if you gave him a bottle of fermented GRAPE.


----------



## kacairns

I think its time John does a REMAP of all the words in this thread!


----------



## shift

remap.. don't get john to AMPED up!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I'm sure that's a project that he'd be ADEPT at


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If someone TAPES up his fake flowers, that would be a nice gesture.


----------



## bigfry

If someone TAKES him to a free all-you-can -eat, that would be another nice gesture.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I wonder is they serve SNAKE at an all-you-can-eat?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Forget snake, I'll take a few helpings of rib eye STEAK slathered in brown butter and fried onions so I can say I had veggies


----------



## Clownloachlover

then after that meal you are going to need to run around and go fly a couple of KITES


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

While taking BITES out of the Snakes and Steaks.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I'm game to try any food as long as I can pay by DEBIT card


----------



## shift

I hear TIBET monks make a mean curry dish!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Especially Sister BETTY, their head cook.


----------



## jobber

Ever PETTY another fellow hobbyist...

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## shift

I do petty them.. Some times their tanks are so EMPTY


----------



## jobber

Yeah, sometimes you need to TEMPT them into filling it more....

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I sure don't look KEMPT as I've been pulling my hair out trying to find an unused word to play


----------



## phyeung

I hope TEMPO is an unused word to play so far as I have no time to search...


----------



## bigfry

My friends try to tempt their teacher to move a 6-foot TOTEM pole with his kempt Ford Tempo by offering their teacher a used petty empty fish tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just as long as they don't offer him an OTTER cause I want one


----------



## shift

An otter is to big for that tank.. you just need a really nice TETRA!


----------



## phyeung

A nice tetra is not good enough. You should add a male BETTA and a school of tetra to form a nice community tank.


----------



## bigfry

TREAT the betta with nice sea monkeys


----------



## jobber

or better yet, give a treat to an OTTER


----------



## phyeung

We can not use the word "otter" twice, please use OTHER word to play. Thanks.


----------



## shift

I'm sure the kids are just new to the game. Have a HEART.


----------



## kacairns

I was IRATE when I realized I forgot about the nut on the union... dropped it while priming and by the time I got to gluing I forgot all about it .... time to go buy a new 1 1/2" wye and union....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Is your plumbing RATED for the volume you're pumping through it?


----------



## kacairns

I haven't TRIED it yet but the pipe is rated for 160PSI =)


----------



## shift

Just be sure to RIVET those pipes for extra strength.... Wait, maybe not if you are filling them with water


----------



## kacairns

If I rivet the pipe who wants to man the TIMER to see how long until it fails? dont worry won't use the same rivets the titanic did =)


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Probably should have done a REFIT on that ship before she sailed


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Make sure that ship has a working toilet if you eat a lot of FIBRE.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

don't eat too much or else you'll have to BRIBE the plumber to stay quiet about who broke that toilet


----------



## bigfry

and you will have to hold onto a BIBLE while using the toilet in the ghost ship.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well you can use the Bible when you get to court if you are sued for LIBEL


----------



## Aquaman

That could add up to some pretty big BILLS,if you lost


----------



## Diztrbd1

Speakin' of Bills, look what the cat dragged in! lol How ya been buddy? I hope you have been living in *BLISS* up there


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Where exactly is up there? Can you at least grow BASIL there?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Do you add Basil to your BAITS when you go fishing?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Not generally. Most of my hooks aren't baited at all. I'm just happy to be on the water taking in the VISTA


----------



## greenfin

If you're out on the ocean fishing, it's VITAL you wear your life jacket.


----------



## bigfry

Yeah, a life jacket helps you stay afloat and ALIVE!


----------



## phyeung

EMAIL me if you need a life jacket before you go fishing.


----------



## jobber

make sure you SMILE for the camera when you have that life jacket on while fishing with a nice vista in the background, then email me the pic.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If you get saved wearing your life vest you will surely appreciate catching up on your MEALS


----------



## jobber

The best part is floating alongside some SEALS thinking you'll feed them a few meals.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Hopefully no mermaids try to STEAL your life jacket or your meals or you'll drown.


----------



## greenfin

You could try bribing them with a nice tuna STEAK


----------



## Diztrbd1

We interrupt the regularly scheduled program for a not necessarily important announcement ..... 600 posts and maybe 15 words have been repeated....wow  Thanks for keeping it interesting

Now back to the program......Anybody know any *LAKES* I might find a mermaid in? :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns

I heard there might be one up by Sun PEAKS


----------



## bigfry

Are there fish that eat PEARS?


----------



## TigerOscar

Eating one as we SPEAK


----------



## greenfin

I might SNEAK one to my angel fish


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I had to crawl on my KNEES to pick up my fallen pear.


----------



## greenfin

That must have been quite the SCENE


----------



## shift

It was very tiny, you need a good LENSE to see it.


----------



## bigfry

You need a good SENSE of humour to enjoy the scene.


----------



## greenfin

Otherwise this game could make you feel rather TENSE


----------



## bigfry

and the goosebumps on your skin are DENSE.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

But do you own the DEEDS to your own place?


----------



## target

if so, then you can definitely plant some SEEDS


----------



## greenfin

Plant enough of them so you don't get too many WEEDS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Is LEEDS your favourite soccer team or is it ManU?


----------



## target

Maybe you could be the one who LENDS them a hand at their next game.


----------



## greenfin

Is it true the soccer ball's trajectory BENDS if you kick it the right way?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

When Beckett does it, it SENDS the crowd into a tizzy.


----------



## greenfin

Beckett must have excellent business SENSE as well as skills to be so successful


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

what's the most goals he's made in a single game? maybe SEVEN? or less?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well if he scored Seven, that would be a real sporting news EVENT


----------



## greenfin

I wonder if he'd play at a VENUE like Swanguard stadium?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

No idea about that, but I heard he did play in front of the QUEEN


----------



## greenfin

Queen? we gotta deal with Queen?

At least playing this game we don't suffer ENNUI

HA! proud of that one!

OH NO, too many letters.
someone else try


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

great now everyone's spot in the QUEUE is screwed up


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It would be QUEER to start all over again.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

and have to QUERY who played what in which order


----------



## greenfin

This game is getting harder to play than ROQUE
(I had to google that one)


----------



## shift

Can i get a QUOTE on that roque?


----------



## greenfin

Wow, I get to use the word QUEST? 

We need to get off the "que" already! Ack!


----------



## shift

Quests are epic... if you want to come you can be my GUEST!


----------



## bigfry

and sing karaoke DUETS


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

depending on which TUNES are picked to sing


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If you play your Tunes in the DUNES, then even if you are terrible, no neighbours will complain.


----------



## greenfin

I think there's a desert in SUDAN that might work


----------



## greenfin

I suppose you'd have to protect the mic somehow because that desert would be SANDY


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As long as you're HANDY, then you could build something that will work no matter what the environment.


----------



## greenfin

Perhaps it would be better to use something more HARDY, like a megaphone.


----------



## bigfry

A megaphone can scare off a hungry HAIRY hyena.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

But will it frighten a FAIRY?


----------



## greenfin

If you had Bovinophobia, you'd be scared to visit a DAIRY


----------



## greenfin

Should you keep your Hosteins in the barn if it's RAINY?


----------



## bigfry

Yes, otherwise they will be ANGRY and not producing.


----------



## greenfin

You'd have too feed them a lot more GRAIN, then they'd be happy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

All that GRAIN will go straight to their BRAIN


----------



## Kei

All that grain comes from a TRAIN


(almost been two years, and this is my first entry!)


----------



## greenfin

I'm not sure, does the CN or CPR go through TRAIL?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

There's not much that can RIVAL a trip through the mountain by train, even if it is in the company of cattle.


----------



## greenfin

If you go to the dining car and a cow is sitting at the next table, for heaven's sake don't order LIVER.


----------



## bigfry

And tell your LOVER not to order fresh milk, because the cow is taking a break sitting at your next table.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I don't know, the cow might REVEL at the idea


----------



## Clownloachlover

or perhaps the cow might become a real REBEL and "hoof" it out of there!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

BLEEP that was a really bad pun


----------



## bigfry

The cow just wants to ELOPE with the bull.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well they might end up sliding down that steep SLOPE.


----------



## greenfin

Matrimony is a big deal; they haven't known each other long. Perhaps these two should SLEEP on their decision.


----------



## Clownloachlover

I am sure if they chose to sleep together the bull will give his best "SPEEL" as to why they should take it to the next step!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I'm sure the cow knows that the bull always KEEPS his word and will respect her in the morning


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

He can always give her different varieties of KELPS to try instead.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Do cows eat kelps? figure they would prefer SPELT


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well if you skin it, then you will have it's PELTS.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

make some mighty fine BELTS from that


----------



## greenfin

Yes! Nicely tooled and with a STEEL belt buckle. That ought to bling up any cowboy!


----------



## greenfin

Thought someone would have at LEAST posted something by now. Four whole days!?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Guess there's been a LAPSE in everyone's attention


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Do not SPEAK to me of your lapses.


----------



## greenfin

Good thing I ASKED, wouldn't want people to be a-lapse on this game!


----------



## Clownloachlover

while you are all pondering your lapses from the your DESKS, I wonder how the cow and bull are "making out"???


----------



## greenfin

I suspect the cow might be picking out a wedding DRESS


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Hope they already sent invitations to all the cattle in the other HERDS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As long as the cowboys aren't a bunch of NERDS!!!!


----------



## bigfry

Will there be a cow NURSE on site to care for those drunken mooos?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Why? do you think the cows would be prey to such drunken URGES to become injured. Or just past out in the pasture.


----------



## greenfin

Goodness, the cow will be wondering if she made mistakes with her GUEST list with that sort of behaviour going on


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Yeah she'd probably be pretty UPSET.


----------



## greenfin

But a bride (cow or otherwise) in true form would just PASTE a smile on her face on carry on with the wedding


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I guess she should just be SWEPT up in the moment. Because it doesn't last long according to my wife anyway.


----------



## greenfin

Been almost a month, think I'll SWEEP in with a new topic...


----------



## greenfin

Thinking up a topic may cause me to lose some SLEEP


----------



## greenfin

But this is more fun than counting SHEEP


----------



## wish

So much that I get up to enjoy some soft candied PEEPS


----------



## greenfin

Those could rot your teeth with great SPEED


----------



## wish

All the better, cavities chisel my teeth into SPADE shapes


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Ok, but did you know that SPADS and Sopwith Camels were very good bi-plane fighters during WWI?


----------



## greenfin

Might be better to sink your teeth into some oven-roasted SPUDS

what exactly is a spad?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Haven't been around for a bit, but the first thing I notice is that the change a letter games have gone to the DUMPS


----------



## Diztrbd1

Though you killed my thread for awhile, I think it's time to try and bring it back to life lol
Anybody in need of a* STUMP*? surprised that word was never used yet


----------



## greenfin

Yaa! My favourite game!
Stump? Really? Stump? 

Ok, at a rowdy campfire you might STAMP on that stump.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Woohoo, I didn't kill it...lol


All that stamping greenfin is doing I can't decide if it's a dance or a SPASM


----------



## Diztrbd1

probably was a spasm as they seem to be overly excited about this thread lol, hope they don't *SMASH *anything


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well as long as they don't leave lots of SPAMS.


----------



## greenfin

I won't do that, and yes, I suppose I'm a little too excited about this game. [Giggling at those last posts] It RAMPS up one's otherwise disused cognitive skills.


----------



## Dawna

Hey anyone here uses LAMPS for their nano tanks? I would be interested to know if there are any good ones out there.


----------



## greenfin

Nano...sounds like you'd need a SMALL lamp.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Could you light up a whole LLAMA with such a small lamp?


----------



## Dawna

You can try to check out the MALLS near you for a bigger lamp if you want to attempt lighting up a whole llama


----------



## bigfry

You will get high pitched CALLS from the lit up llama.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

But could you teach the llama to juggle its BALLS?:bigsmile:


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

groan.......

betcha the llama BAWLS when it's balls drop


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

oh oh

no new posts, hope I don't get another BLAST for killing the thread


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

No, I think that some people are just feeling a bit BLASE about posting tonight.


----------



## greenfin

That's just a FABLE. Just got here a bit late, is all.


----------



## Vancitycam

I think I finally got one , if not don't BLAME me this it's my kinda game.


----------



## Dawna

My cheap ikea lamp is about hot enough to turn paper into FLAME because I left it on too long


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

ah good so it's within the REALM of possibility that this thread will continue


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

About as real as a LEMUR


----------



## Dawna

Pull out your RULER it's time to see how long this thread will go up to


----------



## Diztrbd1

While on the topic of *RULES*...........:bigsmile:lol


----------



## greenfin

Maybe they could be transcribed into ancient RUNES


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

But don't be texting while driving over the DUNES.


----------



## greenfin

If you text and drive you are worse than a DUNCE


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

My UNCLE used to do this but not any more.


----------



## Dawna

Its almost time for LUNCH break


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I have a HUNCH I'll be eating dim sum for lunch today. Yummmy:bigsmile:


----------



## Dawna

Sounds like you would be getting a good MUNCH


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Are you going to be eating lunch with another HUMAN?


----------



## greenfin

Wouldn't it be spectacular to eat lunch at the summit of MAUNA Kea, Hawaii?


----------



## target

But you'd have to travel somewhere else to use a SAUNA


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Wonder what kind of flora and FAUNA grow in a hot steamy sauna


----------



## Dawna

Anyone here still drink FANTA pop?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Only American ******** and SANTA Claus drink Fanta.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Do I sense some ANGST towards fanta?


----------



## Dawna

I thought GANGS also drink fanta


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Only the gangstas with long BANGS do.


----------



## Dawna

And the ones that rob the BANKS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

How about the ones who keep fish TANKS?


----------



## Dawna

Not the ones that own a STAND


----------



## greenfin

If they open a bait-bag of counterfeit money, the STAIN will take a while to come off their hands


----------



## The Guy

OK lets go and catch a TRAIN


----------



## Dawna

Before it RAINS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just keep telling yourself that a little rain is good for the BRAIN.


----------



## The Guy

Unless it's raining BRINE water!


----------



## bigfry

Raining brine water is better than pouring URINE.


----------



## Dawna

This thread sure RUINS my imagination


----------



## The Guy

Ya! It sure RAINS on my parade as well.


----------



## greenfin

Do people who perform in parades keep fit on a STAIR master?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just look to the STARS for answers.


----------



## greenfin

HEY!! I think we're back to the original word!

We are!!!

Well, don't STARE at me, I didn't do anything wrong!


----------



## Dawna

Have we used the word TARTS yet?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

not sure about tarts, but I know we haven't used SITAR yet


----------



## guppygeorge

Have we used TIARA ?


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nope hasnt been used yet...though alot of words use the same letters, just mixed up.... weirdly not alot of repeated words have been used.... given we've had over 700 replies. 
Next word is *CARAT*..... im wondering how many Georges tiara has lol

PS: in case you want to see if a word was used (not tht its a big deal if you repeat one), you can check by clicking the "search thread " link in the thread menu above


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Maybe you need some golf CARTS to carry all your carats.


----------



## Dawna

He RACES down the golf course with his golf carts of carats


----------



## Clownloachlover

and as he does so he meets a bear and he MACES the bear to protect his golf cart of carats


----------



## Dawna

And gets into a fight with the bears MATES


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

But he finally gets away by feeding the bears some DATES.


----------



## guppygeorge

I'm glad he didn't TEASE the bear with the dates.


----------



## Dawna

He ERASE his track of scent so the bears cant get to him again.


----------



## guppygeorge

Don't forget....bears can climb up TREES


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Also don't let the bear get your credit cards or it might go on a spending SPREE.


----------



## The Guy

And the bear might SERGE right into Costco to buy bulk honey with your American Express credit card.


----------



## guppygeorge

That is....if Costco AGREE to let a bear shop......


----------



## Dawna

I dont see why they wouldnt. The GREED for money is real


----------



## greenfin

They would GREET that bear with open arms if it bought a massive fancy television.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Don't know if I would be too EAGER to greet a bear even if it showed up on grey cup sunday with a big screen TV and several cases of beer

well ok maybe then


----------



## The Guy

A Texas RANGER would have his hands full trying to keep order at that Grey cup game with all that beer there and a drunk bear.


----------



## guppygeorge

Drunk bears......Texas Rangers.......sounds like a historic Grey Cup in Vancouver.......all we need to make it complete is to have the ORANGE and black there.........go Lions


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Uh oh.. Somehow we went from 5 letter words to 6 letter words. I'll drop one letter and change another from orange

forget the orange and black, it's going to be GREEN and gold all the way... go Eskimos

:bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

someone must be drunk lol looks like they added a letter while changing one, should only be 5 letters....last valid word was eager, so lets back it up and lay off the *LAGER*


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

LOL Diztrbd1 you weren't quite EARLY enough with that post


----------



## The Guy

I've been around too many YEARS my bad I was the one who messed up. Sorry guys!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

oh come on the Canucks will NEVER win the cup.....


----------



## guppygeorge

If/when they do, it will a major EVENT in Vancouver.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

but it might take SEVEN times seven years to win it.


----------



## guppygeorge

Maybe Anthony........but their chances improved after they decided to SEVER ties with Mike Gillis and Torts...... and hired Jim Benning, Willie DeJ, and Vancouver's "mr. hockey"....Trevor


----------



## Diztrbd1

I'd like to *STEER* this game away from Canuck gibberish ....Go Sharks!


----------



## guppygeorge

Are you going to let your sharks TEASE you again this year John........every year it's the same....play like cup winners during the regular season and then fold in the playoffs


----------



## Diztrbd1

This year gonna be different, they have only played 2 games like cup winners thus far. If they decide to consistently play like they did in the LA opener and the Ducks game the other night, they may *SKATE* their way into the finals for once lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Or end up SKEET shooting after the first round.


----------



## The Guy

Back to Canucks, there going to do great if the team KEEPS focused.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

and they don't go to SLEEP


----------



## greenfin

Should I make the next line something about SHEEP? The Team? The fans? Or counting them to fall asleep? Choose any that apply.


----------



## Dawna

In their dreams they are probably thinking if they were to win they would get HEAPS of $$$$$$$$


----------



## greenfin

I used to watch hockey but now have no SPARE time.


----------



## Dawna

Missing hockey games are one of hockey fan's biggest FEARS


----------



## The Guy

This game is starting to SCARE me!!


----------



## Dawna

The intentional desire to start a fight with another player in hockey WEARS me


----------



## gmann

There is no fighting in football, so go cheer for the BEARS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Oh good, another thing to watch while you sit in front of the boob-tube and STARE.


----------



## Dawna

Who CARES about football  its not my thing


----------



## guppygeorge

I am an ARIES and I care about football.......


----------



## The Guy

I'm one who RATES Football the same as basketball Not!


----------



## guppygeorge

I wouldn't TRADE the time I spend in my fish room to watch either football or basketball


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I wonder if watching too much sports on tv affected my friend's GRADE in school?


----------



## gmann

i was stuck trying to figure out the next one and was gonna give a tirade, but then i figured it out =)

*i started this b4 Anthony posted lol*


----------



## Diztrbd1

its great to see new names joining in! it would be *GRAND* to see more. It is simple, just change one letter in the current word to form a new word. You can rearrange the letters but must be a 5 letter word using 4 out of 5 letters in the current word. The phrase or sentence is optional, it just kind of evolved into that


----------



## guppygeorge

I agree John. It would be nice to see a wide RANGE of BC Aquarists participate


----------



## The Guy

It would nice to see the GENRE change to things in our hobby.


----------



## greenfin

Will a sentence like, "Angelfish REIGN supreme in my aquarium hobby" do?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I think the angelfishes reign would HINGE on not having anyone nip their fins


----------



## guppygeorge

The angelfishes will really SHINE in a "properly lit" aquarium


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just don't run around and crack your SHINS on the stand.


----------



## The Guy

That could show SIGNS of pain for sure!!


----------



## Dawna

SIGHS of agony


----------



## greenfin

I'm telling you, an angelfish in full-finned glory is a SIGHT to behold.


----------



## The Guy

It sure does LIGHT up my life.


----------



## Dawna

you are RIGHT about that


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well are the fish from Siam the ones that like to FIGHT?


----------



## guppygeorge

Maybe they won't fight.....if you turn off the lights...... at NIGHT....


----------



## bigfry

Sleep TIGHT tonight!


----------



## Dawna

good NIGHT


----------



## guppygeorge

Dawna said:


> good NIGHT


Sorry Dawna. I THINK that "night" was used


----------



## Dawna

Oh ha guess I missed it with my eye SIGHT


----------



## guppygeorge

Let's get in the Halloween spirit....first THICK....


----------



## guppygeorge

Now we'll get to the words the kids say when they come to our doors tonight...."TRICK or treat " :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge

Dawna said:


> Oh ha guess I missed it with my eye SIGHT


Sorry Dawna..that one has been used as well


----------



## guppygeorge

So if I am correct...the word we are now on is .....TRICK......


----------



## Dawna

Why do I keep hitting into a BRICK


----------



## The Guy

Hope I don't PRICK my finger while I'm moving my spiny sea urchin.


----------



## Diztrbd1

tough word to not end up with a repeat lol trying to not be too *PICKY*


----------



## Dawna

Went out and ate some SPICY sashimi tonight


----------



## greenfin

Been watching some Halloween youtube CLIPS tonight.


----------



## Dawna

Should snack on some CHIPS while you are at it


----------



## greenfin

Bought a whole bunch for me and the CHAPS


----------



## Dawna

Just bought two PACKS of icecream cones from nofrills 2.88$ per box of 12 cones


----------



## The Guy

Much better tasting than CARPS I'm sure!


----------



## Dawna

Never tried carps but I'm pretty sure there are at least some PARTS that are tasty


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Never tried carp TARTS before, have you?


----------



## guppygeorge

I guess you have to take the carp APART before you can make carp tarts


----------



## The Guy

I'll have to wear my PARKA today because it's quite cold outside.


----------



## Diztrbd1

somebody changed too many letters, and it wasn't Laurie


----------



## guppygeorge

Diztrbd1 said:


> somebody changed too many letters, and it wasn't Laurie


Whoops...sorry John....methinks it was me  Will I will be forgiven if I wear my parka to the PARKS today ?


----------



## The Guy

I hope nobody SPARS with you at the park George, stay warm!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

at least you know that it's to cold for WASPS to come after you in the park


----------



## Dawna

GASPS


----------



## Diztrbd1

the *GRASS* is always greener on the other side


----------



## guppygeorge

I think you're giving me the GEARS John


----------



## greenfin

No doubt he EARNS that!


----------



## UnderseaGal

The park is no fun when it RAINS, though.


----------



## The Guy

This is getting to be a real pain in the BRAIN!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Then you shouldn't try to DRAIN your tank when your brain is in pain.


----------



## The Guy

Ok I'll take that with a GRAIN of salt when doing a water change.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

GROAN my brain is pounding from all the grain alcohol last night


----------



## guppygeorge

as long as you are not full of ANGER......


----------



## The Guy

I'm EAGER to see what's at the monster auction next Saturday.


----------



## guppygeorge

I'm eager as well Laurie.....I'm sure it'll be another GREAT day


----------



## The Guy

Maybe I'll find a great deal on something and TREAT myself.


----------



## guppygeorge

Just remember to TREAD lightly Laurie....


----------



## The Guy

I DREAD the thought of another rainy Saturday auction.


----------



## guppygeorge

Even if we dread the thought of a rainy afternoon outside, we will still ADORE all of the beautiful fish, plants and equipment that we will be seeing  ......and the thought of Phil in his kilt...........


----------



## The Guy

Phil in his kilt would be hard to watch if he was in a RODEO "Yee-Ha" !!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

But will there be any free OREOS?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Phil needs some proper ROBES if he's going to be serving oreos in the rodeo


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Maybe someone will give Phil some ROSES instead of Oreos.


----------



## The Guy

We will have to send out a POSSE with Guns & Roses to round up all the Oreos before Phil serves them all.


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> We will have to send out a POSSE with Guns & Roses to round up all the Oreos before Phil serves them all.


Wow, you're suggesting some pretty drastic STEPS to save all of the Oreos Laurie


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well he needs every Oreo he can get to have energy to climb those STEEP stairs at his home.


----------



## UnderseaGal

Better to eat Oreos than PASTE.


----------



## guppygeorge

Oreos definitely TASTE better than paste.......


----------



## The Guy

You won't WASTE away if you chow down those Oreo's


----------



## greenfin

What if you baked an oreo with a chocolate sauce BASTE?


----------



## guppygeorge

Methinks that an oreo with a chocolate baste would be a real TEASE for Phil...


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

A basted oreo.. I wonder what the price including TAXES would be


----------



## Dawna

Probably in general the price is as overpriced as paying for TAXIS


----------



## guppygeorge

Do you think that one basted oreo would cost more than SIXTY cents ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If it does, I will get all MISTY-eyed and dream of inexpensive, unbasted Oreos.


----------



## guppygeorge

We appear to be in the MIDST of a chocolate-basted oreo discussion.........hopefully we can start to turn these words, one-by-one, back to our up-coming monster auction ? Hey, maybe we can even get Phil back into this duscussion  Do we want to get Dave involved in this as well ?


----------



## The Guy

Sure why not get Dave involved, but remember he may a little TIMID about being in this game.


----------



## guppygeorge

I know that Dave certainly won't put any maximum LIMIT on the bidding this Saturday at our monster auction :lol:


----------



## The Guy

Dave would jump at getting big bids on the stuff being auctioned in a MILLI second! 

Hey George that was a tough one!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yes George, it was tough but then I got out my pepper MILLS to stop playing and go back to cooking.


----------



## guppygeorge

That must have put a big SMILE :bigsmile: on your face Anthony. We are all going to have smiling faces on Saturday.....watching Dave and Phil work their magic.....


----------



## The Guy

Dave & Phil will be putting through PILES of equipment, fish and plants and hopefully some corals too.


----------



## Dawna

They will also have to flip through FILES of papers to whos there and whats registered for selling.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Since there's a reefer get-together in Richmond the same day, I'll be putting a lot of MILES on my CRV driving back and forth.


----------



## greenfin

If you have SLIME in your sump, try using juice from your LIMES. Thought that would make you SMILE...cool, eh?

However!

Make sure on a long day like that you get regular MEALS


----------



## The Guy

Very good 4 words in a row, but I'm going to STEAL your thunder.


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> Very good 4 words in a row, but I'm going to STEAL your thunder.


Yep.....but the first three of those "4 words in a row" were all using the same letters.......the name of the game is "change a letter".
So let's see how long this word LASTS.....


----------



## The Guy

Well then let's not STALL this any longer, no more multiple words from now on ok guys.


----------



## greenfin

Okay, but I just thought it was cool that SeaHorseFanatic's word could be rearranged so many times and STILL use the same letters.


----------



## The Guy

True, but that may cause me to SPILL my wine, having to look at so many words at once lol!


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> True, but that may cause me to SPILL my wine, having to look at so many words at once lol!


Hey Laurie, Hope you didn't spill your glass of wine tonight. I had to celebrate with a glass of wine when I got home after a great day at the Auction. I would feel really SILLY if I spilled it 
BTW, congrats to all VAHS guys and gals who worked so hard making this years auction another great one  And congrats to Dave and Phil for their auctioneer "expertise" in finishing in record time :bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy

Hey George no spilling it went down SILKY smooth, BTW nice score on the tank.


----------



## guppygeorge

Pretty SLICK Laurie.......yea, I thought I had a great score on the tank....but Kerry talked me out of it  He tried to talk me out of my other "nice score" of the day.....the metal halide light........but I managed to keep it, and it is now safe and secure in my fishroom :bigsmile:..
btw, Kerry also got the sump that came with the tank for $3.00....unreal.....


----------



## greenfin

I am SLACK-jawed at hearing some of the crazy deals from today. Hopefully VAHS did ok raising money!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I had to SMACK myself on the forehead when my 30g went for only a buck. Wasn't even worth loading into the CRV.


----------



## guppygeorge

Gotta agree Anthony....kind of MAKES you wonder why you even took the time "loading it into the CRV


----------



## The Guy

Hey Anthony maybe you should buy a SNAKE and fill up those extra tanks.


----------



## guppygeorge

I think that Anthony would have to give his head a SHAKE if he decided to buy a snake Laurie.
Hey Laurie, et.al., this is a great way to wind down after a "strenuous" day at the auction :lol: 
I'm still trying to figure out how Kerry talked me out of that plexi tank


----------



## guppygeorge

Looks like everyone is powered out after a long day...I'm headin' to bed as well.......I think that Dave and Phil deserve to have STEAK and eggs for breakfast tomorrow.......


----------



## Dawna

Yup pretty tired after the great STEAL today


----------



## The Guy

Pretty happy My new Eheim filter has some pretty nice stainless STEEL hold down clips on it.


----------



## gmann

STEEP...... sorry no story here


----------



## The Guy

I was counting SHEEP last night slept like a rock, tired out from spending at the auction yesterday. But it was worth it.


----------



## bigfry

I hope everyone had a no-regret spending SPREE last night.


----------



## guppygeorge

I don't know about a spending "spree" last night, but several had a spending "spree" at our auction....and it was well worth it..........lots of great bargains......all in all, a SUPER day .:bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy

One of the PERKS of being retired is to stay on the forum and play these games.


----------



## greenfin

Goodness, look at all the PROSE arising from this auction thing-y. 

("super" was a tricky word, here's my english lit background coming through!)


----------



## guppygeorge

As the old song from Gypsy says....."Everything's coming up ROSES....."


----------



## The Guy

Some nice ROSES for your wife or partner may get you some "super" "perks" and "prose" today. :lol:


----------



## The Guy

Hey George I was going use ROSES and did but you beat me by 30 seconds, LOL!


----------



## The Guy

Man! you had me on the ROPES there for a minute :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge

Hey Laurie.....even when you are on the ropes, you manage to fire a SPEAR our way......


----------



## guppygeorge

I figured I had better put another word down as no one is replying.....maybe everyone is too busy reading the morning PAPER......


----------



## gmann

i dont read, i was eating an APPLE


----------



## The Guy

I hope you were using a PLATE when you were eating.


----------



## bigfry

with toasts and MAPLE syrup.


----------



## Dawna

better clean those PALMS before using them to hold your toast


----------



## guppygeorge

Sounds like all of you are talking about your MEALS at the moment


----------



## The Guy

I'll have STEAM clean all those dishes with the butter and syrup on them to make sure there clean.


----------



## The Guy

*Attention : Diztrbd1 ( John) re edit of my post.*

I just tried to edit my last post to correct it and add a word, my posting said : I'll have STEAM clean..........:< I tried edit it to say : I'll have {to} STEAM clean.............:< and it would not let me do it, so there's a bug somewhere I guess.


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> I just tried to edit my last post to correct it and add a word, my posting said : I'll have STEAM clean..........:< I tried edit it to say : I'll have {to} STEAM clean.............:< and it would not let me do it, so there's a bug somewhere I guess.


Hey Laurie.........no matter how you say it....when the steam MEETS the butter and syrup, your plates will be squeaky clean.....


----------



## bigfry

butter and syrup must be smoothy SWEET


----------



## The Guy

Our next vahs meeting is WEEKS away Dec. 11th. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> Our next vahs meeting is WEEKS away Dec. 11th. Hope to see you all there.


An obvious one word reply to this Laurie......SWEET :bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy

guppygeorge said:


> An obvious one word reply to this Laurie......SWEET :bigsmile:


Hey George Bigfry on the post before me already used SWEET, try again bud!


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> Hey George Bigfry on the post before me already used SWEET, try again bud!


Whoops......and I was so pleased with that reply .....so now you can think of another word whilst George WEEPS.......


----------



## The Guy

Ok I'll SLEEP on it tonight George and see what I come up with. :lol:


----------



## greenfin

Maybe something about a slippery SLOPE? I think that was done not too long ago. I remember coming up with "sheep"


----------



## bigfry

Please SOLVE this problem: How do you make a Seven even?


----------



## guppygeorge

bigfry said:


> Please SOLVE this problem: How do you make a Seven even?


Maybe.....LOOSE the "S"......


----------



## The Guy

The SOLES of my feet are burning after that ONE . LOL


----------



## bigfry

guppygeorge said:


> Maybe.....LOOSE the "S"......


Yes indeed, loose the 'S' to get the Even. Now I can give a few DOSES of rubbing ointment to Laurie to ease the burning soles.


----------



## guppygeorge

Maybe we should send him a couple of SODAS to drink while he is applying the ointment to his burning soles.........


----------



## The Guy

I wonder what kind of different SOAPS would help wash off all the ointments.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

You can always get your POSSE to help with the soaping.


----------



## guppygeorge

That's okay Anthony, as long as you don't get a POSER.......


----------



## greenfin

I'd make them a big bowl of PESTO al fredo.


----------



## The Guy

pesto alfredo STOPS you from a weight loss diet!


----------



## gmann

wow amazing 92 pgs of POSTS so far


----------



## Diztrbd1

you didn't change a letter, only rearranged them  remember you have to change one letter 
I cant believe it's getting close to 1000 post. 
lets go with a word that Im too tired to make a catchy phrase for lol ........*POETS*


----------



## The Guy

Hey John glad to see you SPOKE up.


----------



## Kimrocks

SPEAK softly as people sleeping . . .


----------



## Pamela

This game just KEEPS going.


----------



## The Guy

Yes it does and it makes a person want to go and STEEP some tea, anyone else want some?


----------



## guppygeorge

Sure Laurie as long as you SPEED it up.....


----------



## The Guy

Good DEEDS take time,


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> Good DEEDS take time,


So do good FEEDS......:bigsmile:


----------



## greenfin

I like that Japanese tea with the brown rice SEEDS in it.


----------



## Dawna

Groot SEEKS tea


----------



## Kimrocks

LEEKS so essential in cooking Asian dish.


----------



## The Guy

Hope your Asian dish has no LEAKS in it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

You SPEAK the truth when you warn about leaks.


----------



## guppygeorge

How about a SPEAR of Asparagus with the leeks.......


----------



## Dawna

Well you got to have PARTS of asparagus first


----------



## The Guy

I would really rather have some butter TARTS with a cup of tea. 

Hey guys make sure that nobody prior has used the word you choose for the game.  just sayin!


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> I would really rather have some butter TARTS with a cup of tea.
> Hey guys make sure that nobody prior has used the word you choose for the game.  just sayin!


Yep Laurie........I guess that we would kind of lose our STRUT if we used an "already-used" word ....just agreein'


----------



## The Guy

Yep George isn't that the TRUTH :lol:


----------



## Kimrocks

Truth HURTS at times - : ).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

And when you're hurt, the blood might SPURT.


----------



## guppygeorge

You'd have to be a very good SPORT to put up with spurting blood hurt


----------



## The Guy

Be careful not to get spurting blood SPOTS on your clothes!


----------



## guppygeorge

You can avoid getting spurting blood spots on your clothes if you STOOP over


----------



## The Guy

Or you could avoid getting spurting blood spots on you if you STOOD outside with the door shut. :lol:


----------



## greenfin

No one likes to have DOORS shut on them


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

You can apologize for shutting the doors on me with some COORS light.


----------



## Kimrocks

Make sure you are keeping SCORE on it.


----------



## The Guy

Hey Coors lite, that ROCKS my world!!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

father in law brought out some coors light last time we we're splitting wood. After a few CORDS it tasted pretty good


----------



## Kimrocks

Need to have a few WORDS with him- : ) - we should have been invited.


----------



## The Guy

Ya what in the WORLD is going on, I like Coors, but not splitting wood!


----------



## Kimrocks

LORDY! Whatever happened?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Can we have an Amen and maybe even a GLORY Hallelujah, my brothers and my sisters?!? Now lets drink some spirits to cheer up our spirits :bigsmile:


----------



## Kimrocks

Ahhh viewing life through GLARY eyes . . .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Or through the bottom of my LAGER glass. It's empty. So sad. So sad. Go beddy bye now. Zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Kimrocks

Need to change GEARS now else it goes downhill from hereon.


----------



## The Guy

One of my biggest FEARS is going down hill without brakes.


----------



## guppygeorge

Let's get back to aquaria stuff..........you're a saltwater guy, Laurie.....how do you feel about REEFS .....:bigsmile:


----------



## Kimrocks

Topics often seem to start growing their own FEETS and legs - and start running astray.


----------



## The Guy

Hey George having reef tanks FEELS relaxing and soothing. :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> Hey George having reef tanks FEELS relaxing and soothing. :bigsmile:


Hey Laurie..........after relaxing watching your reef tank, you'll have no problem going to SLEEP


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As long as there's no SLEET in the forecast, Laurie'll sleep just fine.


----------



## guppygeorge

Hey Anthony......I think that I would have to put you and Laurie among the ELITE members of VAHS and BC Aquaria


----------



## The Guy

Hey George I'll have to send out a TELEX to include you in the elite group too! :bigsmile:


----------



## Pamela

One of my fish was being a jerk, so now he must live in EXILE.


----------



## Kimrocks

Pull together an Aquaria LEXIS - If you are all really that bored and want to advance the hobby.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

How can anyone who virtually LIVES on BCA be bored?


----------



## Dawna

There are always people that GIVES the site some fun


----------



## guppygeorge

I think it is outstanding how the mods on this forum diligently follow the various threads and SIEVE through all comments and delete any negative comments. My personal thanks to the mods for keeping this forum positive :bigsmile:


----------



## Dawna

Christmas is almost here, santa and his little ELVES must be busy


----------



## guppygeorge

They certainly will be....Santa LIVES for this time of year


----------



## Kimrocks

Mods are the vice-squad who weeds out the VICES - there will always be ones who gets away though. Like rolling DICES - you win some, you lose some.


----------



## The Guy

It's a real SLICE if you win LOL. :lol:


----------



## Dawna

Just got to add a pinch of SPICE to be able to catch them


----------



## guppygeorge

That's a good PIECE of advice Dawna.......


----------



## The Guy

Sure gives me a PEACE of mind, that's for sure


----------



## gmann

heres hoping i find some new toys on the CHEAP this black Friday


----------



## Kimrocks

HEAPS of Sales all around!


----------



## Dawna

Its the time of the season when grandmothers and mothers do their christmas baking and SHARE them with the family  yay


----------



## Kimrocks

Saw HORSE would be nice for a handyman.


----------



## The Guy

Yes a saw horse would help you build a new HOUSE.


----------



## Dawna

"Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring, not even a MOUSE"


----------



## Kimrocks

MORSE code was being used to communicate with Santa.


----------



## gmann

all while eating some SMORS


----------



## Kimrocks

In hidden ROOMS perhaps - uhmm likely a missing E with Smores there - : ).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I never understood why Santa's sleigh never makes sonic BOOMS as it speeds around the world beyond the speed of sound.


----------



## guppygeorge

I think that you answered your own question Anthony, when you mention the "speed " at which he ZOOMS around the world


----------



## Pamela

I wonder if Santa ever considered using MOOSE to pull his sleigh instead of reindeer?


----------



## Clownloachlover

Santa cant use Moose cause their noses don't light up to help him see through all the SMOKE from the fireplace chimneys he has to slide down.


----------



## Kimrocks

That MAKES it such a pain in the butt especially when he lands on a lighted fireplace


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I bet you he BAKES his tooshie at least once every Christmas from those lighted fireplaces.


----------



## guppygeorge

Hey Anthony........I bet that landing on a "lighted fireplace" certainly WAKES him up !


----------



## Kimrocks

TAKES the CAKES.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

And then he can SLAKE his thirst with some milk after putting out the fire on his tooshie.


----------



## guppygeorge

I wonder what kind of MEALS Mr and Mrs Santa have ?


----------



## The Guy

He always manages to STEAL the show when he comes down that chimney every year.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Too bad last year I SLEPT right through Santa's visit.


----------



## guppygeorge

Did you have a memory LAPSE, Anthony ?


----------



## Kimrocks

The Reindeers LEAPT out of a window as a lovely Rose PETAL slowly fell to the ground.


----------



## Kimrocks

Christmas TALES are plenty this time of year - and so with SALES.


----------



## Dawna

The boxing day sale LEADS to a horde of people rushing to door crash electronic and clothing stores


----------



## guppygeorge

Boxing Day and Black Friday are two days that you don't want to DELAY getting to the shops EARLY.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So do Barons and EARLS have to do their own Christmas shopping or do they send their servants off to the mall?


----------



## Dawna

Probably will be sitting at the REARS of their limos while waiting for their servants to come back with their shopping items.


----------



## Kimrocks

Like Shopping from SEARS, it brings TEARS to the eyes - : ). Especially when there are cuddly BEARS involved. People CARES.


----------



## gmann

wow that was alot to SHARE


----------



## Kimrocks

People tend to STARE at the STARS too - good START to the year.


----------



## The Guy

Boy are you ever SMART with all those words


----------



## Diztrbd1

Wow first thread to break 1000 replies! Too bad it isn't a fishy topic lol if Kim doesn't quit showing off and start sticking to 1 word per reply, we're going to run out of words lol 
I sure hope we don't get a winter *STORM* like NY is getting


----------



## Kimrocks

Need to STORE up on supplies ! Just really bored - : ). Will do 1 word per post after this one to leave some for the RESTS - : ).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I wonder if his fishes are making their spawning NESTS as we speak/type?


----------



## Kimrocks

Does he have some NEWTS?


----------



## The Guy

I bet you can make some great STEWS from all the newts & fish "yummy yummy" !!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Speaking of newt stew WHETS my appetite


----------



## guppygeorge

After your stew, Laurie...maybe it's time to have something SWEET.............
And I agree with John......one word at a time


----------



## shift

Dont WASTE all those calories.. oh wait.. yes. it was worth it!.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

forget the sweets, some hops barley and YEAST make up all the calories I need


----------



## guppygeorge

Sounds like the potential for a real FEAST :bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy

Too much barley soup might turn you into a BEAST :lol:


----------



## shift

Ill bring the BEANS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I'll bring the SNAKE to cook with the beans.


----------



## The Guy

The thought of that combo could really SHAKE you up.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

As long as the snake doesn't start shaking it's tail before it BAKES


----------



## guppygeorge

I'd be a lot more worried if the snake started to SPEAK......


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If it does, just prepare it with some PEARS and it should be delicious.


----------



## guppygeorge

That should be o.k. Anthony as long as you can keep the BEARS away.......


----------



## The Guy

Remember that bears can make very big TEARS, but not really sure if they like pears.


----------



## guppygeorge

Shaking speaking snakes.....bears with tears........none of this is important guys.........I just freed up a SPARE tank, so I can get another pair of Stan's plecos :bigsmile: 
I know it's not always possible, but I think it would be cool if we could try to interject words that relate to our hobby when and where we can


----------



## guppygeorge

Since no-one else is responding I think I had better try to re-ignite this thread....C'mon guys.......it's time to PRESS on


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Who likes to DRESS up their tanks with plants and logs?


----------



## guppygeorge

I'm pretty much a bare-bottomed tank guy, as most of my tanks are for breeding. However, I do like to dress up my 125 African Cichlid show with logs/wood and rocks.........I'm afraid that if I put any plants in my tank they would be in SHREDS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

They may SHRED (five letters my friend) plants but you can always just plant the DREGS or the worst plants you have in the cichlid tank.


----------



## guppygeorge

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> They may SHRED (five letters my friend) plants but you can always just plant the DREGS or the worst plants you have in the cichlid tank.


Whoops....sorry Anthony  I guess that I could sacrifice any dregs, but I certainly wouldn't plant any top GRADE plants in a cichlid tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Would your cichlid eat stale BREAD if they were very hungry?


----------



## The Guy

I'm sure they would DREAD eating stale bread.


----------



## guppygeorge

You're right Laurie......they would dread eating stale bread, but they ADORE their Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets


----------



## The Guy

That's right George, Hikari products are a whole different RODEO


----------



## guppygeorge

Hey Laurie, you might say that Hikari products to our fish are just as enticing as OREOS are to us.....
Methinks that Hikari are getting some free publicity here....however, they really do have quality foods


----------



## The Guy

All those oreos will sure help you STORE up some energy.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As long as they're not contaminated with a fungus SPORE, then I'm okay with that.


----------



## The Guy

So can a fungus spore cause you to SNORE louder than normal?


----------



## guppygeorge

Enough about contaminated fungus spores that snore....my new plecos are getting quite NOSEY whilst exploring the cave in their tank.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Did you take any NOTES about how the Plecos are behaving in their tunnel?


----------



## guppygeorge

Yep...I sit in my fishroom at times to observe their behaviour.......they appear quite relaxed most of the times, but when they become aware that they are being watched, they become quite TENSE


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well that makes a lot of SENSE since I would be tense too if you were watching me:bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge

Somehow I can't picture that SCENE....ario Anthony


----------



## greenfin

Maybe it would be better if it was your NIECE?


----------



## The Guy

Or better yet how about a PIECE of blueberry pie with a big scoop of ice cream on it while watching your plecos George?


----------



## guppygeorge

Hey, that's cool Laurie....watching my little L128/"blue" phantoms while enjoying a piece of "blue"berry pie would bring me PEACE


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What gives me a great sense of Peace is picking and eating some of my own Burnaby-grown PEACH from my garden out back.


----------



## The Guy

Hey Anthony a peach from your garden would be great to take for snack when I go walking at the BEACH.


----------



## guppygeorge

We love to go for walks and bike rides at Derby REACH in Fort Langley


----------



## mikebike

Derby REACH is nice so long as the dike does not BREACH


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Mike, did John TEACH you that five letters is the limit for this game.:bigsmile: The six letter game is another thread I think.


----------



## mikebike

That is what happenes when I try to read the end of a thead first

Derby REACH is a good place to TEACH fishing


----------



## guppygeorge

O.K.Mike, I'm glad that you got that off your CHEST......


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Have any of you tried to jump off the CREST of a big hill before?


----------



## mikebike

Thanks George it has been a real TECHS chalenge for me


----------



## Kimrocks

This thread HEATS up pretty quickly.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

As long as no STEAM comes out of the member's ears, we're all good here.


----------



## The Guy

This game MAKES absolutely no sense at all, but it's fun!!!


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> This game MAKES absolutely no sense at all, but it's fun!!!


You're absolutely right Laurie, but I like the way that everyone is able to SPEAK their mind......


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

What I have on my mind is a nice Rib STEAK. Had a huge dinner (I cooked for my in-laws some bbq lamb, bbq chicken, stir fried veg., stir fried rice noodles with prawns, pan fried rock cod, and green Thai curry chicken breast) so why am I hungry at 2 in the morning? Oh yeah, its been 7 hours since I finished supper. Time to raid the fridge for tasty left overs.


----------



## The Guy

Hey Anthony that huge menu would TWEAK any ones interest in having a 2 am snack. Think I'll make some toast now LOL!!!


----------



## Kimrocks

Ok now let's all do the TWERK!


----------



## The Guy

Kimrocks said:


> Ok now let's all do the TWERK!


Never heard of that word, is it the name of a dance that a TWERP would do LOL!


----------



## guppygeorge

Thanks Laurie, your choice of letters has made it possible for me to use a word that is related to our hobby. One thing all of our fish need to survive is WATER


----------



## The Guy

Yes George that's right water is highly RATED and needed in our aquariums.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If you learned to measure water volumes in both Imperial and Metric, does that make you DATED?


----------



## guppygeorge

I'd be careful how we TREAD Anthony, when we call someone "dated"


----------



## mikebike

So long as you don't Tread on my BREAD I hate squished bread<G>


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Untreaded bread and some good READS = nice way to spend a peaceful afternoon at home in front of my fish tank.


----------



## mikebike

I like REEDS in my ponds


----------



## guppygeorge

mikebike said:


> I like REEDS in my ponds


Reeds are certainly better that WEEDS, Mike


----------



## The Guy

Hey Mike can you supply SEEDS for all the reeds before the pond gets full of weeds! :lol:


----------



## mikebike

Hi Laurie,
I drilled holes in all my Seeds to make BEEDS


----------



## guppygeorge

Sounds like you guys are all full of good DEEDS......hey Anthony, Mike and Laurie, this one is too easy.....we're gonna have to get a little more creative and change it up a bit


----------



## mikebike

Hi George good Deeds are offten the result of good Deads that were done


----------



## guppygeorge

Getting back to our hobby....I love the way my new L128/blue phantom plecos EASED their way into my fishroom


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I keep an EASEL in my fishroom so I can paint pictures of my fish & corals.


----------



## guppygeorge

All of us who post on this thread are a bit fanatical about our hobby/passion.........true or FALSE ?


----------



## The Guy

True George, and we like it when our LFS have great SALES.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

If I could afford to buy something at each of the sales I'l have to LEASE more space to set it all up


----------



## mikebike

There was a CREASE in my Lease, I did not see the no pets sign


----------



## guppygeorge

mikebike said:


> There was a CREASE in my Lease, I did not see the no pets sign


Too many letters Mike......I will go back and start again from lease


----------



## guppygeorge

AccidentalAquarist said:


> If I could afford to buy something at each of the sales I'l have to LEASE more space to set it all up


I hope that none of will allow any SEALS into our fishrooms


----------



## mikebike

they come for the free MEALS


----------



## The Guy

Free meals MAKES my day!


----------



## guppygeorge

Anyone for a SNAKE meal ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Snake is delicious, taste like chicken with texture of fish, but I've never had a Snake SHAKE.


----------



## guppygeorge

Snake, chicken, fish......I think that I'd prefer a nice bbq'd STEAK......


----------



## Kimrocks

LEAKS bad for tanks.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

I bet if you ASKED someone they would fix the leaks in exchange for a steak dinner and a snake shake


----------



## guppygeorge

Speaking of steaks and snake shakes, when I was in London years ago, I had SKATE fish and chips.....quite different, but the fish is really delicious


----------



## mikebike

You can have the Skate i like STEAK


----------



## guppygeorge

I think that if you check, "steak" was used recently, Mike, but never mind.....we are all in for a FEAST at the VAHS Christmas evening....


----------



## mikebike

What kind of BEAST are they having?


----------



## guppygeorge

I don't think that we will be having any kind of beast, but I's sure that there will some delicious goodies on the TABLE.....


----------



## The Guy

I hope they use a SABLE colored table cloth to serve the Christmas goodies at the VAHS meeting.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Has any of these meetings ever been broadcast on CABLE tv?


----------



## guppygeorge

Don't know, but maybe we should BLEAT on more about the VAHS.....remember, the squeaky wheel gets the grease


----------



## guppygeorge

I think that the past 24 hrs has produced the LEAST amount of activity we have had on this thread since it was initiated  c'mon guys....let's see some action.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sorry I was watching a YEAST culture grow under the microscope for a biology experiment.


----------



## The Guy

I hope your yeast culture does not grow to become a huge BEAST.


----------



## guppygeorge

I don't mean to BOAST ...... but in the past couple of weeks I have aquired a small colony (6) of beautiful young Blue Phantom/L128's, thanks to "Stan's Discus" :bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy

Hey George reading your post has made me hungry, I think I'll make some TOAST "LMAO"!!!!


----------



## mikebike

Toast is good but I'm looking for some TOADS for my garden


----------



## The Guy

You may find some toads in ditches and swamps beside all the ROADS these days.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

My hope for the Canucks to have a good season SOARS with each win. Go NUCKS!!!


----------



## guppygeorge

Hope they do better that this year's Lion's ROARS...


----------



## mikebike

The Roars may keep the BOARS away


----------



## The Guy

I hope we have a BROAD spectrum of food goodie's at the VAHS Christmas meeting.


----------



## guppygeorge

Hey Laurie, let's hope we have some "goodies" that we ADORE on both the food/refreshment table and the auction table :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge

No replies again for awhile....everyone busy with Christmas coming, or just getting BORED with this thread


----------



## guppygeorge

Just came back from our VAHS meeting where we elected three new members to our executive BOARD.......c'mon Anthony and Laurie, you must be able to add something to this


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well, if someone goes hunting, we can bbq some wild BOARS for the next VAHC summer bbq.


----------



## Rogo

Since we all like fish, maybe we should rent BOATS and do some fish-spotting.


----------



## The Guy

We might be able spot some GOATS up in the mountains while we are out in the boats.


----------



## Rogo

The Guy said:


> We might be able spot some GOATS up in the mountains while we are out in the boats.


If we're near the mountains we best bring our COATS so we don't get cold.


----------



## The Guy

Hope we don't get stuck in any MOATS while we are out in the boats in our coats looking for goats.


----------



## Rogo

Yes, we'll need our coats while we're in our boats looking for goats, but we might get hungry; maybe we should pack some MEATS.


----------



## The Guy

That's a great idea and MEETS my approval. :lol:


----------



## randylahey

With all the goats, hopefully, our coats aren't infested with MITES.


----------



## Newt

Goats are so cute, they make me SMILE...


----------



## Rogo

I'm glad we're happy and showing our smile, but if there's a fence we need to climb, we might need to build a STILE.


----------



## The Guy

I hope there's some dirt PILES next to the fence then we can just jump over easily.


----------



## Rogo

Yes, we can jump over the dirt piles, but have to make sure we don't crash into the PIPES someone left lying around.


----------



## The Guy

If someone WIPES the pipes it should all be fine.


----------



## Newt

Just watch out for the WIRES on the top of the fence, they look sharp!


----------



## Rogo

Yes, the wires are there to protect the peddlers' selling their WARES 

(I like how this has gone from simply changing a letter of a word to telling a story


----------



## Newt

I don't mean to STARE, but they have some interesting things for sale


----------



## The Guy

It's ok to stare, just don't SCARE anyone off.


----------



## Newt

Yes, they might get angry and CURSE at you too!!


----------



## The Guy

Or do a Ruth Buzzie an brain you with their PURSE!


----------



## mikebike

If you hit me with your purse I may need a Nurse


----------



## Newt

The nurse may SNEER at your minor injury...


----------



## The Guy

This story NEARS the end, time for a new direction and topic.


----------



## Newt

With such an early spring, we'll have to SHEAR our hedge soon as it's getting out of control!


----------



## Rogo

Newt said:


> With such an early spring, we'll have to SHEAR our hedge soon as it's getting out of control!


I SWEAR, I am so tired of yardwork...


----------



## The Guy

Thinking of yard work WEARS me out.


----------



## Newt

Here comes bbq season - hope someone gets out to bbq and SEARS a nice steak tonight. It is March 14th after all...


----------



## mikebike

I will have to go get some SPEARS for the games


----------



## The Guy

Hey Mike it's change a letter not add a letter, LOL

After you finish BBQing you can wash up with PEARS soap.


----------



## Rogo

No, I can't use pears soap because my friends will give me the GEARS about my hands smelling pretty


----------



## The Guy

Well at least pretty smelling hands will keep the BEARS away.


----------



## Newt

Well we don't want any bears showing up at the bbq, so anything that will SCARE them away is great!


----------



## Rogo

Knowing my friends, someone will drink too much and have RACES with the bears as they run-off.


----------



## mikebike

we may have no FACES left.


----------



## Newt

Well if we SCARF down the food quickly enough hopefully no bears will show up...


----------



## The Guy

This whole BBQ idea is one big FARCE, !!


----------



## Newt

Does that mean you don't want any coffee? We have CREAM...


----------



## Kimrocks

ACRES of farmland for cows will supply that.


----------



## Newt

Oh I didn't notice the cows for the SCREE from the side of the mountain...maybe whoever cares for them would like to bring some cow to the bbq!!


----------



## The Guy

Maybe you can find a cow drinking from a CREEK on the mountain side.


----------



## Newt

I don't know, that creek by the mountain REEKS!


----------



## Rogo

Yes, it smells bad, but it provides water for my LEEKS...maybe we can fry them on the BBQ.


----------



## Newt

Eww... your leeks reek too...there are some nice looking LAKES nearby, why don't you grow them there?


----------



## Rogo

Newt said:


> Eww... your leeks reek too...there are some nice looking LAKES nearby, why don't you grow them there?


I can't, there are already too many people there selling CAKES...which actually smell okay


----------



## Newt

Wow, I was so busy looking at the cakes, that I nearly stepped on a SNAKE!!


----------



## Rogo

I better give you a good SHAKE and remind you to be more careful!


----------



## Newt

Might be more effective if someone tidies up and RAKES the grass...


----------



## The Guy

After all that work you may have a big appetite and want a couple of CAKES.


----------



## Newt

Well we had cake earlier, that's when i almost stepped on a snake, got a good shake and thought it would be better to rake the grass, if anyone CARES to...


----------



## The Guy

We all care, but who has the SPARE time to rake grass!


----------



## Newt

Hmm, but you do have time to STARE at your fancy aquariums


----------



## mikebike

When the big one comes make sure you STRAP the tanks down


----------



## Newt

Well that's freaky to think about, but i suppose we should START preparing...


----------



## Rogo

Newt said:


> Well that's freaky to think about, but i suppose we should START preparing...


It's good to be prepared, but we must be certain not to violate any TORTS...or we could get into trouble.

(NOTE: I'm not a lawyer so I have no idea if I used that term correctly...but let's just play along


----------



## Hammer

Rogo said:


> It's good to be prepared, but we must be certain not to violate any TORTS...or we could get into trouble.
> 
> (NOTE: I'm not a lawyer so I have no idea if I used that term correctly...but let's just play along


I'm eating a few raspberry TARTS


----------



## Newt

Tarts are nice, well not some of the kind we have in these PARTS...


----------



## Rogo

Put those back, they're covered in WARTS!


----------



## The Guy

Looking forward to any Fish, coral, equipment or plant SWAPS coming up soon.


----------



## Rogo

I don't go to those things...too many WASPS!


----------



## Newt

I'd go, if only to see if Rogo gets into any SPARS with some wasps!


----------



## The Guy

If he got into spars with wasps he may end up seeing STARS.


----------



## Newt

Well then he better not START anything with them!!


----------



## Rogo

When you see me using my mad-ninja skills to battle the wasps it will leave you in TEARS...


----------



## Newt

Well I am definitely getting SEATS for this show lol


----------



## The Guy

Newt said:


> Well that's freaky to think about, but i suppose we should START preparing...


You have used START twice on page 117 &118, we'll have to take STEPS to not use the same word in this game.


----------



## Newt

Ah my bad, while I let my tea STEEP I'll silently reprimand myself


----------



## Rogo

WHOA! Calling out people for using the same word twice is a violation of Thread Code 246.6a and can result in a public shaming.... let's all pretend we're SHEEP and play nicely together.


----------



## mikebike

If you count sheep you may SLEEP


----------



## Newt

Yes, as each sheep LEAPS over the fence, I get tired just watching.


----------



## Rogo

Yes, and my motivation to do anything SEEPS away...


----------



## Newt

Gotta snap out of it though, soon it will be time to plant SEEDS in the garden.


----------



## Rogo

No room for me, too many SHEDS in the way


----------



## Newt

Is that where you keep all your DESKS?


----------



## Hammer

Newt said:


> Is that where you keep all your DESKS?


No, I think he keeps old floppy DISKS there


----------



## Rogo

(I remember 5 1/4 floppy disks...fun times...go Dysan!)

I used to keep my disks in the shed, but there are RISKS because of the moisture...


----------



## Newt

Ah, well that makes sense, although the weather has been nicer than usual we have had some pretty rainy days and some BRISK winds.


----------



## Rogo

Yes, I'll just stay inside and raise some KRIBS...

(Are abbreviations allowed in this game?)


----------



## Newt

(I have no idea if abbreviations are allowed but that is a pretty common one so...)

Well I hope we start getting some nicer weather, I need to fix up my BRICK retaining wall for my garden soon.


----------



## The Guy

I'd rather be cruising in my BUICK than fixing a brick wall


----------



## Newt

...can't afford a Buick, they cost big BUCKS!


----------



## Rogo

so I'll check the job-ads while sleeping in one of my BUNKS


----------



## Newt

Don't mix up your ads or you might find yourself looking through the HUNKS section


----------



## Rogo

I posted there before and no one was interested (oh, my fragile self esteem!) so I'll just pass the time listening to the goose HONKS coming from the basement...


----------



## Newt

Oh those poor geese, it's so dark and cramped down there everyone BONKS their heads on the low ceiling!!


----------



## Rogo

Yes, the bonks to the head lead to BONES on the floor...


----------



## Newt

Ah that's why you have "caution" CONES everywhere. You know, your basement is really sounding kinda creepy...


----------



## Rogo

Newt said:


> Ah that's why you have "caution" CONES everywhere. You know, your basement is really sounding kinda creepy...


Yep, better to be safe than sorry...but no one reads the warning cones, it's like they are written in CODES or something...


----------



## Newt

Well that is confusing, but they probably get distracted by the DISCO ball hanging from the ceiling too!


----------



## Rogo

Unfortunately, there are several reports of slipped DISCS from all the boogy-ing.


----------



## Newt

Well it wouldn't surprise me that someone SKIDS and throws their back out given all the bones and geese and whatnot you have down there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just don't make a KISSY face when someone helps you up.


----------



## Kimrocks

SISSY face is even worst!


----------



## Rogo

It doesn't matter what face I make; people are too awestruck by my SASSY polyester leisure suit to even notice.


----------



## Newt

Unless you're GASSY, then _they'll_ be making faces no matter what you're wearing...


----------



## Kimrocks

Even your chest starts to make faces once body parts starts to get SAGGY as one gets older . . .


----------



## Rogo

I'm okay with saggy, but never SOGGY...never.


----------



## Newt

Yes, with age even our minds start to get a little FOGGY.


----------



## Rogo

My brain-power tonight has gone from foggy to BOGGY...intelligence is leaking out.


----------



## Newt

Hmm hopefully you don't need to be vigilant, you know looking out for the BOGEY man or zombies etc


----------



## Rogo

It's no concern when they show up, I just turn on the BONEY (m) album and they start dancing.


----------



## Newt

LOL, well my MONEY is on you if we have a zombie attack then!


----------



## Rogo

no zombies - I leave a pool of HONEY on the floor so the bees keep them at bay.


----------



## Newt

Ah, well I'm glad to see you have HONED your skills in case of a zombie attack!


----------



## Rogo

Yes, I've also TONED my muscles to intimidate the zombie-hordes...that get past the bees, of course.


----------



## Newt

Nice - you seem to have left no STONE unturned in your efforts to deal with this situation lol


----------



## Newt

One NOTES to oneself that one seems to be alone in one's efforts to get the _freaking game_ going!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Rogo

Yes, the participation has been low; people have turned up their NOSES at the game...


----------



## Newt

Maybe it's the nice weather keeping them away, everything's coming up ROSES in the garden with this sunshine!


----------



## Rogo

It might be time to set-up the HOSES for watering


----------



## Newt

Rogo said:


> It might be time to set-up the HOSES for watering


(That's funny, I was just saying the same thing to my husband)

Yes, THOSE would be really handy!!


----------



## Rogo

What would be handy, those hoses, or THESE hoses?


----------



## Newt

Oh, choices, choices....hmm out of SHEER laziness I would say the closest hoses would be the handiest.


----------



## Rogo

I'm actually too lazy to bend over and pick up a hose, can you SHARE yours?


----------



## Newt

Wow, you've got to SHAPE up for gardening season...


----------



## Rogo

Sadly, my muscles are just for show, I can't even lift a small shrub...oh the SHAME!


----------



## Newt

Yeesh, of all the SHAMS, looking good but entirely useless in reality lol


----------



## Rogo

Yes, reality delivers a brutal SMASH to my ego...


----------



## Newt

Yes, the truth often lies behind MASKS, but it will out...


----------



## Rogo

Yes, the truth MAKES me worried...

Is anyone else going to play this game? Bueller...Bueller...Any body?


----------



## Newt

Yes it is worrisome. I don't know if anyone else cares to play - it has been a long time since any other MALES have played!


----------



## Rogo

Men refuse to be a SLAVE to the game...


----------



## Clownloachlover

well as a slave I would ask you to open up the VALVE on my CO2 tank...if I had one!


----------



## Newt

Ha Ha! Well at least it's a SALVE on your pride that someone joined the game!!


----------



## Rogo

Yes, Clownloachlover playing will SOLVE the problem of just the two of us making posts.


----------



## Newt

Yep it's great. I LOVED seeing that someone else joined in!


----------



## Rogo

Me too! You haven't LIVED until you've played this game (oh, the enthusiasm!)


----------



## Newt

Wow, yes, it is the most fun ever!! I would be LIVID if i couldn't play anymore!!


----------



## Kimrocks

Oh You DEVIL ! - : ).


----------



## Rogo

True, you should see some of my home VIDEO footage...


----------



## Kimrocks

Without those, it would leave big VOIDS in your life ...


----------



## Newt

I try to AVOID being videotaped...I mean who needs the evidence? lol


----------



## mikebike

If you don't leave a DIVOT they won't have any evidence


----------



## Newt

Yep, don't want to be an IDIOT and leave any traces!


----------



## Dawna

Maybe some people are too TIMID to join the game?


----------



## Newt

Yes that could be, we may have TIMED it wrong too, looks like a lot more people used to play...


----------



## Rogo

This game is AIMED at people who have time to play...


----------



## Newt

True, but at least it's free, no nickels and DIMES needed!!


----------



## maximusfish

And for the reader, it sometimes brings a SMILE, never a bad thing.


----------



## Newt

Yes that's a good thing  definitely no EVILS to this game!


----------



## maximusfish

Nothing is VILER than the evils in this world, fun games are much needed.


----------



## Rogo

Actually, LIVER is viler than most things, but I know what you're saying


----------



## Newt

Haha Rogo, it's change a letter, not rearrange a word; however, give me a FIVER and i'll let you off this time!!


----------



## maximusfish

Oh oh, sounds like you're up a RIVER without a paddle. I guess we need to play this game carefully!


----------



## Kimrocks

We could be seeing a RIVER of tears without the payoff.


----------



## Kimrocks

Same word used - word scrambler is a GIVER of ideas.


----------



## geealexg

My male Black *TIGER* Dario (Dario Hysginon sp. 'Myanmar') is less than 1 inch long at max adult size! I wonder if I should put dwarf shrimp with it.


----------



## Newt

That sounds like a GREAT idea. (although in reality I have no idea lol)


----------



## Kimrocks

TREAT them well and they will reward you with years of enjoyment.


----------



## Newt

Yes, treating them well RATES high in the importance of how they will do


----------



## Kimrocks

TEASE them with delightful delicacies.


----------



## Newt

Just don't STEAM them for dinner!!


----------



## Rogo

And don't let your mates STEAL them either...

(I wan't bonus points: I could have used "mates" or "steal"...just sayin')


----------



## Newt

I understand you have a lot at STAKE here Rogo haha, and i hate to burst your bubble, but 'mates' is just rearranging the same letters...


----------



## maximusfish

What??? You can't have your CAKES and eat them too? That is just so not fair!


----------



## Kimrocks

It TAKES a lot out of you. Tried fish cake? Fish BAKES well too!


----------



## Rogo

This whole thing MAKES me confused...

(Newt; I actually changed a letter to make a new word, then changed it back, and then used "mates"...just so you know)


----------



## Newt

Ah well i'll have to give my head a SHAKE then... although I am still confused haha


----------



## Kimrocks

SNAKE heads seems to be popular these days.


----------



## The Guy

All these words KEEPS this interesting.


----------



## Newt

You SPEAK the truth there!! We are a wordy bunch


----------



## Rogo

People will get a SPANK if they don't follow the rules!!!


----------



## Kimrocks

Caution: SKANK posters run loose at times.


----------



## Rogo

Good post, you've certainly got a KNACK for this!


----------



## Newt

All this posting makes me hungry for a SNACK!


----------



## Kimrocks

Be careful not to STACK up the pounds.


----------



## Rogo

I'd take off my clothes to keep my eight down, but there are rules against being STARK naked on the forum...


----------



## Newt

Hmm...you didn't STRIKE me as being a streaker lol


----------



## Kimrocks

Streaking in this cold weather will give you a STROKE!


----------



## jkcichlid

You could outrun the cold if you're as fast as a ROCKET


----------



## Newt

Oh crap, I screwed up and started the words being six letters instead of five...

In response to Rogo running around STARK naked, I really should have replied, yes you don't want people to STARE!


----------



## Kimrocks

You might SNARE a hot chick or some body part freezes and falls off - : )


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I wonder if any one DARES


----------



## Newt

I wouldn't DREAM of doing it, but then there are some that would i bet!!


----------



## Kimrocks

Just waiting for someone to yell - READY, Get Set, Go !!!!


----------



## Passthesalt

Who CARES if you dares. Yuk Yuk


----------



## Kimrocks

Bring a fancy SCARF and wave it around to distract the naysayers.


----------



## Kimrocks

And yes that would be so . . . But it may work and SCARE them away!


----------



## Kimrocks

Stuck in traffic here in New Westminster as I wait for the train CARTS to roll past - very bored - : )


----------



## Kimrocks

No one CARES that we have been stuck and waiting for 20mins now.


----------



## Newt

Wow, sounds like you had your (un)fair SHARE of traffic woes yesterday!!


----------



## Rogo

It was actually streaking HARES that causes the traffic jam...naked rabbits can be distracting to drivers.


----------



## Kimrocks

Those bunnies BARES all - leaving very little to the imagination.


----------



## Newt

Yep, they should have signs up to "BRAKE for bunnies" as they streak across the road!!


----------



## Rogo

I heard on the news they are BROKE and can't afford to buy clothes...really sad.

(where is this story / game going???)


----------



## Kimrocks

BROCK was the name of the guy who took them in to a LFS and traded them in for store credit.

He walked away with a guppy worth $2 and some ROCKS for them.


----------



## Newt

I heard that the story about Brock was a total CROCK...


----------



## Kimrocks

Exactly! His Crocodile-like looks totally ROCKS and so are his SOCKS!


----------



## Kimrocks

Otos are cool as they are shrimp-safe fish that SUCKS algae.


----------



## Newt

Never had an Oto (i take it that's a fish), I'm STUCK on my newts and some community, newt friendly fish and snails!


----------



## Rogo

snails...snails...that makes me want to SHUCK some oysters (I don't know why...)


----------



## Newt

Feeling badly for the poor oysters I SNUCK some away from Rogo...


----------



## Kimrocks

SNACK away at the Oysters, they are considered aphrodisiacs.


----------



## Rogo

No, no one wants a frisky Rogo...I'd get a SMACK!!!


----------



## Kimrocks

MACES could be used to keep you away.


----------



## Newt

I am still making FACES at the thought of eating oysters....


----------



## Kimrocks

Face your FEARS and chow them down. They provide for our regular iodine intake requirement as well.


----------



## Rogo

You can eat CAKES to make you forget about the oysters.


----------



## Kimrocks

CAKE BAKES better when you have conquered your FEARS.


----------



## Newt

TAKES the cake...


----------



## Morainy

Hey, Bill. How are you?


----------

